# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Mitrush Kuteli - Dhimitër Pasko

## Brari

SOT 95 VJETORI 

Poeti Petraq Kolevica sjell kujtimet e tij për shkrimtarin e madh shqiptar Mitrush Kutelin në ditën e 95 vjetorit të lindjes së tij, trishtime dhe poezi, brengosje dhe përsosmëri profesionale 

*Kuteli, shkrimtari që sfidoi diktaturën dhe ringjalli shpresën* 



Petraq KOLEVICA

Me Mitrush Kutelin pata miqësi pothuaj dhjetëvjeçare (vitet 1958-1967). Ai - mjeshtër i njohur, në moshë të pjekur. Unë-një inxhinier i ri që vraponte pas muzave, por që ai, me zemrën e tij të gjerë, gjithmonë më ngrinte e më vinte pranë, në vendin e shokut… Te Mitrushi vija shpesh sepse atje-siç thotë Lumo Skëndo për Naimin- "I varfër vinja, i pasur shkonja, i urët vinja, i nginjët shkonja; pa shpresë vinja, plot shpresë shkonja; me shpirt të sëmurë vinja, kur shkonja ndjenja veten të gjallë e me shpirt".

Po sot, në këtë 13 shtator-nëntëdhjetë e pesëvjetorin e lindjes së tij- ç'të them më tepër nga sa kam thënë më parë e nga sa kanë thënë më shumë të tjerët? Megjithatë, për të mëdhenjtë, gjithmonë ka diçka për të treguar: Në ato nja njëzet vjet jetë që kaloi nën diktaturën komuniste në Shqipëri, Mitrush Kuteli u mor (nga halli, jo nga malli) kryesisht me përkthime, prandaj dua të them diçka më shumë mbi ndihmesën e tij në këtë fushë.

*Përkthyesi*

Që në maj 1939, është i pari që ia bëri të njohur lexuesit shqiptar poetin e madh kombëtar të Rumanisë, Mihail Emineskun, duke botuar librin me 24 poezi të përkthyera prej tij sëbashku me një përshkrim të krijimtarisë dhe biografisë së poetit ku ka guximin të mbrojë idenë, deri diku të argumentuar, mbi prejardhjen shqiptare të kolosit rumun, prej të cilit, poezinë e parë e kishte përkthyer e botuar që në moshën njëzet e dy vjeçare.

Katër vjet më vonë, përmes flakës së Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe përvojës së vet të hidhur në atë luftë, është i pari që ia bëri të njohur lexuesit shqiptar të madhin poet të Ukrahinës, Taras Shevçenko. Të kësaj kohe janë dhe vërejtet e tij të çmuara mbi saktësinë apo vlerat e përkthimeve si dhe mbi pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe. Nga këto fjalë të thëna prej tij na ndajnë gjashtëdhjetë vjet, por më duket se sot janë edhe më të vlefshme. Dëgjojini:

"Duhet të themi se ne na duhen shqipërime, jo përkthime fjalë për fjalë. Ata që kanë dëshirë për të pasuruar shqipen me kryeveprat e letraturës së përbotëshme, lipset të zgjedhën rrugën e parë dhe jo të dytën".

- (Në përkthimet) kemi penda varfanjake e sidomos kaleme anonimë që nuk njohën ligjet e shqipes edhe, shumë herë, as gjuhën nga e cila mburon vepra. Shumë përkthime, ku shqipja ka dalë e therrur me gisht".

- "Dhe do t'u lutesha atyre që bëjnë ligje, të shtojnë një paragraf të ri në Kodin Penal për ndëshkimin e gjith atyre, të cilët, me që kanë një makinë shkrimi e një përkthim greqisht ose italisht të bërë pas një teksti frëngjisht, tallen me shqipen e me lëçitësin shqiptar".

- "Shtypi ka një mision të rëndë dhe një përgjegjësi në raport me këtë mision. Për ndryshe shtypi, editori, bëhet përgjegjës krah për krah me përkthenjësin, si shkatëronjës të gjuhës".

Mbi këto parime të qarta e të shëndosha e pati bazuar, qysh herët e deri në fund, punën e vet si përkthyes dhe me gjithë sa nxori nga dora, na dha shembuj të paarritshëm përkushtimi e cilësie të lartë. Kjo është krejt e natyrshme, sepse ai që e ka treguar veten me vepra origjinale të klasës së parë, nuk e ndyn dot dorën të bëjë përkthime të këqija. Këtu ka dhe diçka të veçantë. Siç dihet, në të gjithë "kampin e socializmit" të atëhershëm, kur pllakosën akullnajat e diktaturës komuniste, disa shkrimtarë të talentuar nuk bënë pakt me djallin, po gjetën strehë te përkthimet dhe shkrimet për fëmijë. Kështu p.sh. në Rusi, Samuel Marshaku përktheu Robert Bërs-in e shkrimtarë të tjerë dhe bëri shkrime të këndshme për fëmijë. Valeri Brjusovi përktheu poezinë klasike armene. Boris Pasternaku, ndërsa punonte fshehtas Zhivagon e tij, përkthente pjesën e dytë, aq të vështirë, të Faustit të J.V. Gëte - dhe pjesë nga Shekspiri.

Dhe tek ne, shkrimtarët që kishin pasur vepra origjinale para luftës dhe kishin bërë emër, pasi shpëtuan gjallë nga tajfuni Xoxe, gjetën strehë gjithashtu te përkthimet dhe shkrimet për fëmijë. Lasgushi bëri punën kolosale të përkthimit të "Eugjen Oniegin-it" dhe të gjithë atyre poezive nga Hajne, Gëte, Mickieviç, Bërn etj. Mitrush Kuteli bëri përkthimet për të cilat do të flasim më poshtë. Këtu dua të vë në dukje diçka të rëndësishme që tregon se sa më e ashpër ka qenë diktatura tek ne dhe se sa më e egër ishte cmira, ambicja, madje, ligësia e kolegëve.

Në Rusi, d.m.th. në ish Bashkimin Sovjetik, V. Brjusovi, S. Marshaku dhe B. Pasternaku morën çmimet më të larta të asaj kohe në vendin e tyre për ato përkthime që bënë.

Tek ne, për asnjërin prej atij brezi të shquar përkthyesish të cilët ishin shtyllat e vetme që mbajtën më këmbë kulturën shqiptare, nuk u dha asnjë çmim. As atëhere për së gjalli, as sot, pas vdekjes. Mitrush Kuteli i dalë pas dy vjet burgimi të rëndë, i papranuar, madje i dëbuar, si ekonomist, i sharë, i përbuzur e i përtallur si shkrimtar, me se ta nxirrte bukën e gojës, për vete e për ata që kishte mbi kurriz, ky njohës i disa gjuhëve të huaja?

b]S'mbetej veçse fusha e gjerë e përkthimeve![/b]

Dhe Mitrush Kuteli, me kularin e rëndë të normës së atëhershme, për pesëmbëdhjetë vjet me radhë (1952-1967) lëvroi e branisi çjornozjomin e pafundmë të përkthimeve. Nga rusishtja përktheu mbi njëzet vëllime, nga rumanishtja (katër a pesë) vëllime, përktheu disa vëllime me prozë turke, kineze, persiane, arabe, mongole, polake, mblodhi e përktheu përralla të popujve të ndryshëm si dhe poezi të Elyarit dhe P. Nerudës (vëllimi "Zgjohu druvar"). Të gjitha këto bëjnë mbi shtatë mijë faqe librash të shtypura me gërma të vogla. 

Nuk duhet të harrojmë ama, se gjatë kësaj kohe, ai bëri dhe libra me shkrime origjinale të pranueshme për atë kohë si p.sh. "Pylli i gështenjave", "Xinxifilloja", "Tregime të moçme shqiptare" dhe "Në një cep të Ilirisë së poshtme" dhe poemën e pabotuar "Rrjedhin lumenjtë" që sëbashku bëjnë më shumë se njëmijë faqe. Gjithkush e kupton nga këto pak shifra të thata, se çfarë pune të rëndë ka bërë ai njeri aq i sëmurë!

Për cilësinë e lartë të përkthimeve të Mitrush Kutelit kanë folur e flasin me admirim të gjithë, veçanërisht për përkthimin e librit "Frymë të vdekura" (apo shpirtra të vdekur) të N. Gogolit, po ndonjë studim i mirëfilltë ende nuk është bërë. Kultura shqiptare këtu ka një borxh siç ka dhe për mosbërjen e një studimi mbi vlerësimin apo rëndësinë e shtatëmbëdhjetë librave e broshurave me shkrime ekonomike të Dhimitri Paskos-ekonomist. Kushedi, ndoshta dëgjon dikush nga Fakulteti i Shkencave Ekonomike të U.T.

Dhimitër Pasko (Mitrush Kuteli) ishte ekonomist i shquar, përkthyes i rrallë, por mbi të gjitha, ai do të mbetet si shkrimtar shqiptar, në një nga vendet e krejit e të nderit të letërsisë shqipe, mjeshtër i veçantë i prozës dhe i fjalës shqipe.

Mitrushit, për atë frymëzim të pashoq me shpirt thellësisht shqiptar të shkrimeve të tia, mund të themi se i kishte hije, si askujt tjetër ndër shkrimtarët tanë, të përsëriste fjalët e francezit të madh Pierre-Jan Beranger:

*"Le peuple c'est ma muse" (Populli është muza ime)*.

Dhe sepse populli ka qenë muza e tij, ai lexohet e do të lexohet me ëndje nga njerëz të thjeshtë, nga intelektualë të lartë si dhe nga shkencëtarë të ftohtë dhe për të gjithë do të jetë një minierë e begatë.

I burgosuri
Eshtë shkruar për disa prej atyre burrave shqiptarë, njerëz të shquar të kulturës që u burgosën, u internuan apo u pushkatuan gjatë kohës së diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri. Mjaft prej atyre burrave patën gra që të heshtura i ndoqën pas, i mbajtën gjallë, vojtën bashkë me ta dhe ashtu, të papërkrahura, madje të shara e të përbuzura, me burrat në burg, të internuar apo të pushkatuar, dijtën të rritin e të edukojnë fëmijë për Shqipërinë e së nesërmes dhe nëse rënkuan e derdhën lot, nuk i dëgjoi e nuk i pa njeri. Të tilla s'kanë qenë pak, por për to më duket se s'është shkruar aspak. Unë di të flas diçka vetëm për disa.

Di një grua të nderuar nga Korça që me dy vajza ende të parritura mirë, shkonte të shihte burrin e saj të pafajshëm të mbyllur në burgun e Burrelit. Dhe ishte shqiptar ai që i pështyu atje tek prisnin, kur mori vesh se ishin gruaja dhe vajzat e një të burgosuri.

Ishte shqiptar dhe ai që donte t'i zbriste nga makina e t'i linte në mes të katër udhëve ato qënie të pambrojtura, po atë grua të pafjalë s'e ndalonte dot kush të kryente detyrën e bashkëshortes së denjë. Dij dhe gruan e një shkrimtari që në fillim të vitit 1991, e kthyer drejt e nga internimi, ngjitej në shkallët e zyrave të atëhershme të gazetës RD. Jo! Atë fytyrë gruaje shqiptare nuk do ta harroj kurrë! S'besoj të ketë në botë fytyrë gruaje të racës së bardhë me aq shumë vija të thella, vraga, rrudha, zhubra. Shenja sa të shëmtuara aq të dhimbshme këto të vojtjeve të saj të patreguara. Kam njohur dhe një grua të moshuar, ndjesë pastë, e shquar fort për bukuri femërore të rrallë në të ri të saj, e cila u pat dashuruar e martuar me një shkrimtar të ri të talentuar që e burgosën dhe kur e liruan, s'e lanë të bëhej më shumë sesa bojaxhi i komunales, po ajo nuse e re e më vonë grua, nuk iu nda kurrë burrit të vet, rroi e voi bashkë me të zezat e asaj kohe që nuk do të mjaftonin as të njëmijë e një netët për t'i treguar. Nga kjo trumbë fisnike grash të heshtura, të pafjala, të vojtura e të palodhura është edhe Efterpi Skendi (Pasko) bashkëshortja e denjë e shkrimtarit Dhimitri Pasko (Mitrush Kuteli). Ajo rrjedh nga një familje e vjetër dhe e njohur në Korçë për sjellje, miqësi e ndershmëri të papërfolur. Në vitet tridhjetë të shekullit të kaluar, mbaroi shkollën e atëhershme "qytetse" që i përgatiste vajzat me arsim dhe mjeshtëri shtëpiake për t'i bërë të ishin të afta si bashkëshorte të denja, zonja shtëpie dhe nëna të shkolluara që do të rrisnin fëmijë të edukuar. Me Dhimitri Paskon u martua më 1946. Mesa duket, ata ishin bërë për njëri tjetrin, sepse kanë lindur në të njëjtën ditë të vitit, më 13 shtator. Sivjet, 95 vjetori i lindjes së Dhimitër Paskos (Mitrush Kutelit) përputhet me 81 vjetorin e gruas së tij të nderuar, Zonjës Efterpi, së cilës, me këtë rast i urojmë jetë të gjatë e të gëzuar së bashku me fëmijët, nipërit e mbesat e saj. 

Thamë se u martuan më 1946, por gati plot pas një viti martese (16 maj 1947) Mitrush Kutelin e burgosën dhe e dërguan në kampin shfarosës të Vloçishtit (në Maliq) ku, gjithashtu, vuante dënimin e kotë si "tregtar i pasur" babai i saj dhe vëllai, zoti Foqi Skendi, i cili më ka treguar:"Kur e sollën Mitrushin, e mbyllën në një kotec derri. Ai kamp ishte lemeri. Në mëngjes-vetëm një si çaj-bukë, si baltë-vetëm një herë në ditë, më drekë. Në punë na detyronin të shkonim duke rendur. Rendnim zbathur nëpër baltrat, përmbi gjunjë e gjer në mes. Poshtë na pinin ushujzat, sipër na grinin mushkonjat. Dizanteria bënte kredinë. Kur ktheheshim nga puna, në mbrëmje, ecnim me këmbë e duar si bagëtia, sepse nuk qëndronim dot më këmbë nga lodhja. Një tregtar nga Korça, Koci Misrasi, nuk duronte dot më dhe vari veten.

Alfred Ashikun e rrahën për vdekje se hëngri një panxhar që e gjeti aty, nëpër baltrat. Një tjetër, Niko Kirkën, e lanë të lidhur me tel me gjemba te një shtyllë përkundrejt diellit. Atje e lanë si Krishtin në kryq dy ditë e dy net dhe ne, nja 1500 të burgosur, na detyruan të shkonim pranë tij e ta pështynim. Ky qe kampi i Maliqit".

Nëpër këtë ferr kaloi dhe Mitrush Kuteli. Duke parë gjendjen e tij të pashpresë në burg e në kamp, i shkruante së shoqes:

Kaq afër jemi, por kaqë larg,
Të lutem mos më prit 
Na ndajnë terre rreth e qark
Dhe yll për mua s'ndrit.

Përse ta lidhësh fatin tënd
Me një pafat si unë,
Kur di se emri im u shemb
Me dhunë e përdhunë?

Pra hidhe hapin guximtar
Ndaj jetës së gëzuar
Dhe më harro këtu, në varr,
Të vdekur pa mbuluar.

Po zonja Efterpi që kishte themele të shëndosha morale personale e fisnore, prej asaj klithme dëshpërimi të burrit të vet u forcua edhe më tepër dhe për dy vjet rrjesht e ndoqi atë burg më burg deri sa u lirua në prill 1949.

Pas kësaj filloi koha e një farë shkrehje mbas terrorit gjakatar të viteve të para të pasluftës dhe filloi hareja e miqësisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik. 

Atëhere duheshin përkthyes nga rusishtja dhe Mitrushi, i dalë gjallë nga burgu, mundi të gjejë punë si përkthyes nga kjo gjuhë për artikujt propagandistikë të gazetave sovjetike që i duheshin ti botonte shtypi shtetëror shqiptar. 

Që nga viti 1952 filloi të punonte si përkthyes në shtëpinë Botuese "Naim Frashëri", por erdhi viti 1956. Kishin filluar lëvizjet në disa "Demokraci Popullore" të Kampit Socialist. Emri i Mitrush Kutelit ende figuronte si "Armik i popullit" nëpër listat e vjetra të sigurimit, prandaj që të garantohej qetësia e kryeqytetit, duhej larguar familjarisht nga Tirana në bazë të ligjit hipokrit të "Urbanizmit". Se ç'hoqën atëhere ata të dy, ma ka treguar zonja Efterpi:
"Sa më kujtohet, ka qenë muaji mars, kur na erdhi një polic me një shkresë e na tha:"Ju ka dalë urbanizmi!" Kështu u thuhej atëhere atyre që dëboheshin nga qyteti. Ne na thanë se do të shkonim në Kavajë, po se ku do të rrinim, nuk ta caktonin. Pasaportat dhe atë që quhej "Libri i shtëpisë" na i damkosën me vulën A.P. d.m.th. armik i popullit. Dhimitri nuk u tremb. Do të shkojmë, tha. Nuk vete t'i lutem njeriu. Ku do të shkojmë more burrë?- thashë. Kemi tre fëmijë, ku do t'i mbysim në Kavajë? Thuamë ku duhet vajtur dhe vete unë.

Bëmë lutje në Kryeministri, në Ministrinë e Brendshme, po s'na kthente askush përgjigje. Ne prisnim me ankth. Kur ngrysej thosha: Shyqyr që u bë natë dhe sa fillonte të bëhej ditë, thosha:Bobo, si do të jetë kjo ditë, sepse polici vinte e na kërcënonte: Kur do të shkoni. Një ditë na tha se do të vinin të na merrnin me kamion.

U ngritëm që në ora tre të mëngjesit, ishte ende natë, shkuam me gjithë fëmijë në shtëpinë e babait tim. Gjatë ditës i vinim rrotull shtëpisë dhe e shihnim nga larg ç'bëhej…"

Tregimi është i gjatë, po dhe kaq mjafton për t'u kuptuar disi vojtjet e asaj kohe. Nejse. Le të themi se filloi jeta "normale". Mitrush Kuteli punonte si përkthyes në Shtëpinë Botuese, bashkë me atë trumbë përkthyesish të shquar që Lasgushi i quante me dhimbje "Hamenjtë e përkthimeve". Me punën e lodhshme të përkthyesit, për shtatëmbëdhjetë vjet me rradhë, Mitrush Kuteli nxorri bukën e fëmijëve, por përkrah gjithmonë i qëndronte Efterpi. Deri sa u rritën vajzat ajo, e vetme, lante, pastronte, fshinte dhe e kishte shtëpinë dritë. Këtë shtëpi-thoshte shpesh Mitrushi-e mban Efterpi me thonj. Në atë kuzhinën e tyre të vogël e kam parë vetë sesi Efterpi, nga vendi pranë makinës, ku qepte gjithçka që i duhej shtëpisë e fëmijëve, ndiqte me vëmendje gjellën që ziente përmbi sobë. Kur mbaronte me këto dy punë, kthente karriken nga tryeza, ku ishte makina e shkrimit dhe ia niste daktilografimet e përkthimeve të përgatitura nga Mitrushi, në mënyrë që edhe ajo të nxirrte ndonjë lekë më shumë për ato shtatë gojë të asaj familje. Pas vdekjes së parakohëshme të Mitrushit ajo punoi për disa vjet si daktilografiste për të nxjerrë bukën e fëmijëve ende të parritur.

*Përkujtimi*

Të gjithë sot e përkujtojnë me admirim U. Shekspirin, po s'ka qenë gjithnjë kështu. Kur ai dilte nga theatri "Globus" vështirë se gjendej njeri të hiqte kapelen për ta nderuar. Dhe po kështu për shumë kohë… Ishte Victor Hugo ai që tha:"U. Shekspiri nuk ka nevojë për monument. Anglia ka nevojë për monumentin e tij!".

Ne, sot, përkujtojmë nëntëdhjetë e pesë vjetorin e lindjes të Mitrush Kutelit. Shumë shpejt, pas pesë vjetësh, vjen njëqindvjetori. Nëse Shqipëria ka Ministër të Kulturës dhe njerëz të kulturës, po kështu dhe Kosova, me gjithë hallet e saj, duhet të çelin konkursin për bërjen e monumentit të Mitrush Kutelit në mënyrë që të përurohet në atë njëqindvjetor të ardhshëm. Duke marrë shkas nga fjalët e të madhit Victor Hygo themi: Mitrush Kuteli nuk ka nevojë për monument. Shqipëria, Kosova dhe ca më shumë Pogradeci, kanë nevojë për monumentin e tij. Nëse të gjithë do të bëjnë veshin e shurdhër, atje u qoftë!

Mitrushi do të jetë këtu, në Tiranë, do të ecë rrugëve nëpër shi e do të këndojë:

O, sa çudi,
Të duash të mos jesh njeri
Dhe gurëve t'u kesh zili
Se gurët s'vuajn'kur bie shi
Përmbi Tiranë.

Do të jetë në Pogradec, në atë trollin e djegur të shtëpisë, duke ngritur potirin e lavdisë përplot me atë lëngun e sertë të fshatit që e pi rakinë.

Izedin Jashar Kutrulia do të jetë përherë në Prizren e gjithandej në Kosovë, në mes të gjallëve e të vdekurve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

SOT 95 VJETORI 

Poeti Petraq Kolevica sjell kujtimet e tij për shkrimtarin e madh shqiptar Mitrush Kutelin në ditën e 95 vjetorit të lindjes së tij, trishtime dhe poezi, brengosje dhe përsosmëri profesionale 

*Kuteli, shkrimtari që sfidoi diktaturën dhe ringjalli shpresën* 



Petraq KOLEVICA

Me Mitrush Kutelin pata miqësi pothuaj dhjetëvjeçare (vitet 1958-1967). Ai - mjeshtër i njohur, në moshë të pjekur. Unë-një inxhinier i ri që vraponte pas muzave, por që ai, me zemrën e tij të gjerë, gjithmonë më ngrinte e më vinte pranë, në vendin e shokut Te Mitrushi vija shpesh sepse atje-siç thotë Lumo Skëndo për Naimin- "I varfër vinja, i pasur shkonja, i urët vinja, i nginjët shkonja; pa shpresë vinja, plot shpresë shkonja; me shpirt të sëmurë vinja, kur shkonja ndjenja veten të gjallë e me shpirt".

Po sot, në këtë 13 shtator-nëntëdhjetë e pesëvjetorin e lindjes së tij- ç'të them më tepër nga sa kam thënë më parë e nga sa kanë thënë më shumë të tjerët? Megjithatë, për të mëdhenjtë, gjithmonë ka diçka për të treguar: Në ato nja njëzet vjet jetë që kaloi nën diktaturën komuniste në Shqipëri, Mitrush Kuteli u mor (nga halli, jo nga malli) kryesisht me përkthime, prandaj dua të them diçka më shumë mbi ndihmesën e tij në këtë fushë.

*Përkthyesi*

Që në maj 1939, është i pari që ia bëri të njohur lexuesit shqiptar poetin e madh kombëtar të Rumanisë, Mihail Emineskun, duke botuar librin me 24 poezi të përkthyera prej tij sëbashku me një përshkrim të krijimtarisë dhe biografisë së poetit ku ka guximin të mbrojë idenë, deri diku të argumentuar, mbi prejardhjen shqiptare të kolosit rumun, prej të cilit, poezinë e parë e kishte përkthyer e botuar që në moshën njëzet e dy vjeçare.

Katër vjet më vonë, përmes flakës së Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe përvojës së vet të hidhur në atë luftë, është i pari që ia bëri të njohur lexuesit shqiptar të madhin poet të Ukrahinës, Taras Shevçenko. Të kësaj kohe janë dhe vërejtet e tij të çmuara mbi saktësinë apo vlerat e përkthimeve si dhe mbi pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe. Nga këto fjalë të thëna prej tij na ndajnë gjashtëdhjetë vjet, por më duket se sot janë edhe më të vlefshme. Dëgjojini:

"Duhet të themi se ne na duhen shqipërime, jo përkthime fjalë për fjalë. Ata që kanë dëshirë për të pasuruar shqipen me kryeveprat e letraturës së përbotëshme, lipset të zgjedhën rrugën e parë dhe jo të dytën".

- (Në përkthimet) kemi penda varfanjake e sidomos kaleme anonimë që nuk njohën ligjet e shqipes edhe, shumë herë, as gjuhën nga e cila mburon vepra. Shumë përkthime, ku shqipja ka dalë e therrur me gisht".

- "Dhe do t'u lutesha atyre që bëjnë ligje, të shtojnë një paragraf të ri në Kodin Penal për ndëshkimin e gjith atyre, të cilët, me që kanë një makinë shkrimi e një përkthim greqisht ose italisht të bërë pas një teksti frëngjisht, tallen me shqipen e me lëçitësin shqiptar".

- "Shtypi ka një mision të rëndë dhe një përgjegjësi në raport me këtë mision. Për ndryshe shtypi, editori, bëhet përgjegjës krah për krah me përkthenjësin, si shkatëronjës të gjuhës".

Mbi këto parime të qarta e të shëndosha e pati bazuar, qysh herët e deri në fund, punën e vet si përkthyes dhe me gjithë sa nxori nga dora, na dha shembuj të paarritshëm përkushtimi e cilësie të lartë. Kjo është krejt e natyrshme, sepse ai që e ka treguar veten me vepra origjinale të klasës së parë, nuk e ndyn dot dorën të bëjë përkthime të këqija. Këtu ka dhe diçka të veçantë. Siç dihet, në të gjithë "kampin e socializmit" të atëhershëm, kur pllakosën akullnajat e diktaturës komuniste, disa shkrimtarë të talentuar nuk bënë pakt me djallin, po gjetën strehë te përkthimet dhe shkrimet për fëmijë. Kështu p.sh. në Rusi, Samuel Marshaku përktheu Robert Bërs-in e shkrimtarë të tjerë dhe bëri shkrime të këndshme për fëmijë. Valeri Brjusovi përktheu poezinë klasike armene. Boris Pasternaku, ndërsa punonte fshehtas Zhivagon e tij, përkthente pjesën e dytë, aq të vështirë, të Faustit të J.V. Gëte - dhe pjesë nga Shekspiri.

Dhe tek ne, shkrimtarët që kishin pasur vepra origjinale para luftës dhe kishin bërë emër, pasi shpëtuan gjallë nga tajfuni Xoxe, gjetën strehë gjithashtu te përkthimet dhe shkrimet për fëmijë. Lasgushi bëri punën kolosale të përkthimit të "Eugjen Oniegin-it" dhe të gjithë atyre poezive nga Hajne, Gëte, Mickieviç, Bërn etj. Mitrush Kuteli bëri përkthimet për të cilat do të flasim më poshtë. Këtu dua të vë në dukje diçka të rëndësishme që tregon se sa më e ashpër ka qenë diktatura tek ne dhe se sa më e egër ishte cmira, ambicja, madje, ligësia e kolegëve.

Në Rusi, d.m.th. në ish Bashkimin Sovjetik, V. Brjusovi, S. Marshaku dhe B. Pasternaku morën çmimet më të larta të asaj kohe në vendin e tyre për ato përkthime që bënë.

Tek ne, për asnjërin prej atij brezi të shquar përkthyesish të cilët ishin shtyllat e vetme që mbajtën më këmbë kulturën shqiptare, nuk u dha asnjë çmim. As atëhere për së gjalli, as sot, pas vdekjes. Mitrush Kuteli i dalë pas dy vjet burgimi të rëndë, i papranuar, madje i dëbuar, si ekonomist, i sharë, i përbuzur e i përtallur si shkrimtar, me se ta nxirrte bukën e gojës, për vete e për ata që kishte mbi kurriz, ky njohës i disa gjuhëve të huaja?

b]S'mbetej veçse fusha e gjerë e përkthimeve![/b]

Dhe Mitrush Kuteli, me kularin e rëndë të normës së atëhershme, për pesëmbëdhjetë vjet me radhë (1952-1967) lëvroi e branisi çjornozjomin e pafundmë të përkthimeve. Nga rusishtja përktheu mbi njëzet vëllime, nga rumanishtja (katër a pesë) vëllime, përktheu disa vëllime me prozë turke, kineze, persiane, arabe, mongole, polake, mblodhi e përktheu përralla të popujve të ndryshëm si dhe poezi të Elyarit dhe P. Nerudës (vëllimi "Zgjohu druvar"). Të gjitha këto bëjnë mbi shtatë mijë faqe librash të shtypura me gërma të vogla. 

Nuk duhet të harrojmë ama, se gjatë kësaj kohe, ai bëri dhe libra me shkrime origjinale të pranueshme për atë kohë si p.sh. "Pylli i gështenjave", "Xinxifilloja", "Tregime të moçme shqiptare" dhe "Në një cep të Ilirisë së poshtme" dhe poemën e pabotuar "Rrjedhin lumenjtë" që sëbashku bëjnë më shumë se njëmijë faqe. Gjithkush e kupton nga këto pak shifra të thata, se çfarë pune të rëndë ka bërë ai njeri aq i sëmurë!

Për cilësinë e lartë të përkthimeve të Mitrush Kutelit kanë folur e flasin me admirim të gjithë, veçanërisht për përkthimin e librit "Frymë të vdekura" (apo shpirtra të vdekur) të N. Gogolit, po ndonjë studim i mirëfilltë ende nuk është bërë. Kultura shqiptare këtu ka një borxh siç ka dhe për mosbërjen e një studimi mbi vlerësimin apo rëndësinë e shtatëmbëdhjetë librave e broshurave me shkrime ekonomike të Dhimitri Paskos-ekonomist. Kushedi, ndoshta dëgjon dikush nga Fakulteti i Shkencave Ekonomike të U.T.

Dhimitër Pasko (Mitrush Kuteli) ishte ekonomist i shquar, përkthyes i rrallë, por mbi të gjitha, ai do të mbetet si shkrimtar shqiptar, në një nga vendet e krejit e të nderit të letërsisë shqipe, mjeshtër i veçantë i prozës dhe i fjalës shqipe.

Mitrushit, për atë frymëzim të pashoq me shpirt thellësisht shqiptar të shkrimeve të tia, mund të themi se i kishte hije, si askujt tjetër ndër shkrimtarët tanë, të përsëriste fjalët e francezit të madh Pierre-Jan Beranger:

*"Le peuple c'est ma muse" (Populli është muza ime)*.

Dhe sepse populli ka qenë muza e tij, ai lexohet e do të lexohet me ëndje nga njerëz të thjeshtë, nga intelektualë të lartë si dhe nga shkencëtarë të ftohtë dhe për të gjithë do të jetë një minierë e begatë.

I burgosuri
Eshtë shkruar për disa prej atyre burrave shqiptarë, njerëz të shquar të kulturës që u burgosën, u internuan apo u pushkatuan gjatë kohës së diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri. Mjaft prej atyre burrave patën gra që të heshtura i ndoqën pas, i mbajtën gjallë, vojtën bashkë me ta dhe ashtu, të papërkrahura, madje të shara e të përbuzura, me burrat në burg, të internuar apo të pushkatuar, dijtën të rritin e të edukojnë fëmijë për Shqipërinë e së nesërmes dhe nëse rënkuan e derdhën lot, nuk i dëgjoi e nuk i pa njeri. Të tilla s'kanë qenë pak, por për to më duket se s'është shkruar aspak. Unë di të flas diçka vetëm për disa.

Di një grua të nderuar nga Korça që me dy vajza ende të parritura mirë, shkonte të shihte burrin e saj të pafajshëm të mbyllur në burgun e Burrelit. Dhe ishte shqiptar ai që i pështyu atje tek prisnin, kur mori vesh se ishin gruaja dhe vajzat e një të burgosuri.

Ishte shqiptar dhe ai që donte t'i zbriste nga makina e t'i linte në mes të katër udhëve ato qënie të pambrojtura, po atë grua të pafjalë s'e ndalonte dot kush të kryente detyrën e bashkëshortes së denjë. Dij dhe gruan e një shkrimtari që në fillim të vitit 1991, e kthyer drejt e nga internimi, ngjitej në shkallët e zyrave të atëhershme të gazetës RD. Jo! Atë fytyrë gruaje shqiptare nuk do ta harroj kurrë! S'besoj të ketë në botë fytyrë gruaje të racës së bardhë me aq shumë vija të thella, vraga, rrudha, zhubra. Shenja sa të shëmtuara aq të dhimbshme këto të vojtjeve të saj të patreguara. Kam njohur dhe një grua të moshuar, ndjesë pastë, e shquar fort për bukuri femërore të rrallë në të ri të saj, e cila u pat dashuruar e martuar me një shkrimtar të ri të talentuar që e burgosën dhe kur e liruan, s'e lanë të bëhej më shumë sesa bojaxhi i komunales, po ajo nuse e re e më vonë grua, nuk iu nda kurrë burrit të vet, rroi e voi bashkë me të zezat e asaj kohe që nuk do të mjaftonin as të njëmijë e një netët për t'i treguar. Nga kjo trumbë fisnike grash të heshtura, të pafjala, të vojtura e të palodhura është edhe Efterpi Skendi (Pasko) bashkëshortja e denjë e shkrimtarit Dhimitri Pasko (Mitrush Kuteli). Ajo rrjedh nga një familje e vjetër dhe e njohur në Korçë për sjellje, miqësi e ndershmëri të papërfolur. Në vitet tridhjetë të shekullit të kaluar, mbaroi shkollën e atëhershme "qytetse" që i përgatiste vajzat me arsim dhe mjeshtëri shtëpiake për t'i bërë të ishin të afta si bashkëshorte të denja, zonja shtëpie dhe nëna të shkolluara që do të rrisnin fëmijë të edukuar. Me Dhimitri Paskon u martua më 1946. Mesa duket, ata ishin bërë për njëri tjetrin, sepse kanë lindur në të njëjtën ditë të vitit, më 13 shtator. Sivjet, 95 vjetori i lindjes së Dhimitër Paskos (Mitrush Kutelit) përputhet me 81 vjetorin e gruas së tij të nderuar, Zonjës Efterpi, së cilës, me këtë rast i urojmë jetë të gjatë e të gëzuar së bashku me fëmijët, nipërit e mbesat e saj. 

Thamë se u martuan më 1946, por gati plot pas një viti martese (16 maj 1947) Mitrush Kutelin e burgosën dhe e dërguan në kampin shfarosës të Vloçishtit (në Maliq) ku, gjithashtu, vuante dënimin e kotë si "tregtar i pasur" babai i saj dhe vëllai, zoti Foqi Skendi, i cili më ka treguar:"Kur e sollën Mitrushin, e mbyllën në një kotec derri. Ai kamp ishte lemeri. Në mëngjes-vetëm një si çaj-bukë, si baltë-vetëm një herë në ditë, më drekë. Në punë na detyronin të shkonim duke rendur. Rendnim zbathur nëpër baltrat, përmbi gjunjë e gjer në mes. Poshtë na pinin ushujzat, sipër na grinin mushkonjat. Dizanteria bënte kredinë. Kur ktheheshim nga puna, në mbrëmje, ecnim me këmbë e duar si bagëtia, sepse nuk qëndronim dot më këmbë nga lodhja. Një tregtar nga Korça, Koci Misrasi, nuk duronte dot më dhe vari veten.

Alfred Ashikun e rrahën për vdekje se hëngri një panxhar që e gjeti aty, nëpër baltrat. Një tjetër, Niko Kirkën, e lanë të lidhur me tel me gjemba te një shtyllë përkundrejt diellit. Atje e lanë si Krishtin në kryq dy ditë e dy net dhe ne, nja 1500 të burgosur, na detyruan të shkonim pranë tij e ta pështynim. Ky qe kampi i Maliqit".

Nëpër këtë ferr kaloi dhe Mitrush Kuteli. Duke parë gjendjen e tij të pashpresë në burg e në kamp, i shkruante së shoqes:

Kaq afër jemi, por kaqë larg,
Të lutem mos më prit 
Na ndajnë terre rreth e qark
Dhe yll për mua s'ndrit.

Përse ta lidhësh fatin tënd
Me një pafat si unë,
Kur di se emri im u shemb
Me dhunë e përdhunë?

Pra hidhe hapin guximtar
Ndaj jetës së gëzuar
Dhe më harro këtu, në varr,
Të vdekur pa mbuluar.

Po zonja Efterpi që kishte themele të shëndosha morale personale e fisnore, prej asaj klithme dëshpërimi të burrit të vet u forcua edhe më tepër dhe për dy vjet rrjesht e ndoqi atë burg më burg deri sa u lirua në prill 1949.

Pas kësaj filloi koha e një farë shkrehje mbas terrorit gjakatar të viteve të para të pasluftës dhe filloi hareja e miqësisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik. 

Atëhere duheshin përkthyes nga rusishtja dhe Mitrushi, i dalë gjallë nga burgu, mundi të gjejë punë si përkthyes nga kjo gjuhë për artikujt propagandistikë të gazetave sovjetike që i duheshin ti botonte shtypi shtetëror shqiptar. 

Që nga viti 1952 filloi të punonte si përkthyes në shtëpinë Botuese "Naim Frashëri", por erdhi viti 1956. Kishin filluar lëvizjet në disa "Demokraci Popullore" të Kampit Socialist. Emri i Mitrush Kutelit ende figuronte si "Armik i popullit" nëpër listat e vjetra të sigurimit, prandaj që të garantohej qetësia e kryeqytetit, duhej larguar familjarisht nga Tirana në bazë të ligjit hipokrit të "Urbanizmit". Se ç'hoqën atëhere ata të dy, ma ka treguar zonja Efterpi:
"Sa më kujtohet, ka qenë muaji mars, kur na erdhi një polic me një shkresë e na tha:"Ju ka dalë urbanizmi!" Kështu u thuhej atëhere atyre që dëboheshin nga qyteti. Ne na thanë se do të shkonim në Kavajë, po se ku do të rrinim, nuk ta caktonin. Pasaportat dhe atë që quhej "Libri i shtëpisë" na i damkosën me vulën A.P. d.m.th. armik i popullit. Dhimitri nuk u tremb. Do të shkojmë, tha. Nuk vete t'i lutem njeriu. Ku do të shkojmë more burrë?- thashë. Kemi tre fëmijë, ku do t'i mbysim në Kavajë? Thuamë ku duhet vajtur dhe vete unë.

Bëmë lutje në Kryeministri, në Ministrinë e Brendshme, po s'na kthente askush përgjigje. Ne prisnim me ankth. Kur ngrysej thosha: Shyqyr që u bë natë dhe sa fillonte të bëhej ditë, thosha :bleta: obo, si do të jetë kjo ditë, sepse polici vinte e na kërcënonte: Kur do të shkoni. Një ditë na tha se do të vinin të na merrnin me kamion.

U ngritëm që në ora tre të mëngjesit, ishte ende natë, shkuam me gjithë fëmijë në shtëpinë e babait tim. Gjatë ditës i vinim rrotull shtëpisë dhe e shihnim nga larg ç'bëhej"

Tregimi është i gjatë, po dhe kaq mjafton për t'u kuptuar disi vojtjet e asaj kohe. Nejse. Le të themi se filloi jeta "normale". Mitrush Kuteli punonte si përkthyes në Shtëpinë Botuese, bashkë me atë trumbë përkthyesish të shquar që Lasgushi i quante me dhimbje "Hamenjtë e përkthimeve". Me punën e lodhshme të përkthyesit, për shtatëmbëdhjetë vjet me rradhë, Mitrush Kuteli nxorri bukën e fëmijëve, por përkrah gjithmonë i qëndronte Efterpi. Deri sa u rritën vajzat ajo, e vetme, lante, pastronte, fshinte dhe e kishte shtëpinë dritë. Këtë shtëpi-thoshte shpesh Mitrushi-e mban Efterpi me thonj. Në atë kuzhinën e tyre të vogël e kam parë vetë sesi Efterpi, nga vendi pranë makinës, ku qepte gjithçka që i duhej shtëpisë e fëmijëve, ndiqte me vëmendje gjellën që ziente përmbi sobë. Kur mbaronte me këto dy punë, kthente karriken nga tryeza, ku ishte makina e shkrimit dhe ia niste daktilografimet e përkthimeve të përgatitura nga Mitrushi, në mënyrë që edhe ajo të nxirrte ndonjë lekë më shumë për ato shtatë gojë të asaj familje. Pas vdekjes së parakohëshme të Mitrushit ajo punoi për disa vjet si daktilografiste për të nxjerrë bukën e fëmijëve ende të parritur.

*Përkujtimi*

Të gjithë sot e përkujtojnë me admirim U. Shekspirin, po s'ka qenë gjithnjë kështu. Kur ai dilte nga theatri "Globus" vështirë se gjendej njeri të hiqte kapelen për ta nderuar. Dhe po kështu për shumë kohë Ishte Victor Hugo ai që tha:"U. Shekspiri nuk ka nevojë për monument. Anglia ka nevojë për monumentin e tij!".

Ne, sot, përkujtojmë nëntëdhjetë e pesë vjetorin e lindjes të Mitrush Kutelit. Shumë shpejt, pas pesë vjetësh, vjen njëqindvjetori. Nëse Shqipëria ka Ministër të Kulturës dhe njerëz të kulturës, po kështu dhe Kosova, me gjithë hallet e saj, duhet të çelin konkursin për bërjen e monumentit të Mitrush Kutelit në mënyrë që të përurohet në atë njëqindvjetor të ardhshëm. Duke marrë shkas nga fjalët e të madhit Victor Hygo themi: Mitrush Kuteli nuk ka nevojë për monument. Shqipëria, Kosova dhe ca më shumë Pogradeci, kanë nevojë për monumentin e tij. Nëse të gjithë do të bëjnë veshin e shurdhër, atje u qoftë!

Mitrushi do të jetë këtu, në Tiranë, do të ecë rrugëve nëpër shi e do të këndojë:

O, sa çudi,
Të duash të mos jesh njeri
Dhe gurëve t'u kesh zili
Se gurët s'vuajn'kur bie shi
Përmbi Tiranë.

Do të jetë në Pogradec, në atë trollin e djegur të shtëpisë, duke ngritur potirin e lavdisë përplot me atë lëngun e sertë të fshatit që e pi rakinë.

Izedin Jashar Kutrulia do të jetë përherë në Prizren e gjithandej në Kosovë, në mes të gjallëve e të vdekurve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Letersia 76

eshte poeti me i madh ilirikes shqiptare
asaj te dashurise dhe asaj te natyres dhe patriotizmit........

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Rinorja

Dhimiter Pasko- Mitrush Kuteli eshte nje nder shkrimtaret e vetem shqiptare qe vepra e tij me karakter nacionalist na ka mbetur ne trashigim dhe me plot andje e lexojm sot.
Motivet e theksuara nacionaliste dhe kombtare jane nje arsye e mjaftushme qe Mitrushin sot e ngritin ne nje piadestal te lart te letersis son. Vepra e Kutelit lexohet me endje dhe eshte shume karakteristike se te lexusi ngrit ndjenjen e adtdhedashurise, respekti te kombit.
Kuteli ne kengen e peste me titull:


                               Qendrimi

                                 Tani,
                                 tani !
                              -O Mal i Zi-
                                ja une,
                                 ja ti !

                          Po une- jo ti,
                    se jam ketu kur s kish njeri
                          dhe as kufi
                          as fqinjeri....

                   Une jam ketu kur Mal i Zi,
                          me Shumadi,
                me Dallmati- sa mban e gjitha Shqeheri,
                             ish Iliri!
                       Kur nga nje det ne tjetrin det
                             isha zot vete!
                         Se jam ketu nga moti
                              kur vete Zoti
                          e beri fushen- fushe
                            e malin mal.

                            Une jam ketu
                             e do te jem,
                           -dem baba dem-
                           sa mali te behet hi,
                             e hiri mal perseri.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Prototype

Mitrush Kuteli ka qene nje nga idhujt e femijerise time LOL

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pogradecari

epo Pogradecar njeri nuk diskutohet
po mos haroni lasgushin

kur i shkoi Enver hoxha ne shtepi LASGUSHIT ai doli nga dritarja e katit te dyte dhe i tha e ka marre gruaja celesin e se hap dot deren

...............gruaja kishte 10 vjet qe i kishte vdekur

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Mila

Te gjithe atyre qe sot e kane "harruar' gjuhen shqipe,si per shembell gazetaret ne televizionin shqiptar,u keshilloj te lexojne Kutelin.Ai ka nje pasuri gjuhe te mahniteshme qe tregon se shqipja nuk ka nevoje per huazime.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Mitrush Kuteli ose Dhimiter Dasko eshte nje nga me te medhenjte krijues shqiptare i cili eshte nga te paktit autore qe ka krijuar nje veper teresisht autentike me thelb e forme shqiptare duke deshmuar nje stil te papare ne letersine shqipe sa i takon prozes dhe po ashtu eshte nder poetet me te ndjere te kombit tone!Kush e ka lexuar "Ne nje cep te Ilirise se poshtme","Vjeshta e Xheladin beut","Nete me perralla ne fshatin e qepeve","Gjatollinj e Gjonamedhenje","Tregime te mocme shqiptare"etj,apo kush ka lexuar perkthimet e tij brilante te kryeveprave ruse e njeh kete gjeni te artit tone,pranon madheshtine e tij.Dhe fatkeqesia eshte se pesedhjete vjet me radhe e quajten "rrefimtar" athua se ishte plak pa shkolle e jo nje nder shqiptaret me te kultuaruar te te gjithe koherave!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## macia_blu

epo, kur vjen puna  bosat ...psh ekrem bardha  gjoja  antikomunist antienevrist... (me nder me thene pis)  nuk sponzorizon vepren e plote te  kutelit) po i blen kadarese kulla  te mahnitshme ne durres dhe i riboton ne mijera kopje  vepren kadarese(si ish i shkrimtare i persekutuar).
uf!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## NdocRroku

ke te drejte macja, nuk arrij te merr vesht se si Ismail Kadare e quan veten te persekutuar... ne nje kohe kur e dijme te gjithe se si perfundonin intelektualet  shqiptar ne ato vite.
Mitrush Kuteli eshte nje  shkrimtar me shume vlera dhe fatkeqesisht nuk eshte aq i vleresuar se do ta meritonte
doja te shtoj edhe nje gje, nga njena ane Mitrush Kuteli ka qene me fat sepse nuk e ka paguar me koke ose me burg krijimtarine e tij, por nga ana tjeter pas "clirimit" ai eshte marre vetem me perkthime.. mendoni se çfare torture per nje shkrimtar te mos shkruash..mendoni se sa dhimbje mund t'i kete kushtuar kjo autocensure..
pershendetje te gjitheve

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dodoni

Realizmi i Kutelit është një realizëm që herë-herë të përkujton ëndrrën, herë-herë të kujton përrallën, fantastiken... 

Intervistë/ Behar Gjoka rrëfen një këndvështrim tjetër të Kutelit


*"Ky është Kuteli që kurrë nuk e njohëm"* 

Admirina Peçi

Ai kërkon ta nxjerrë nga harresa Mitrush Kutelin. Që lexuesi shqiptar ta lexojë atë si një shkrimtar i realizmit magjik, të shijojë një lexim tjetër nga ai që ishim të detyruar deri më dje. Sepse ai ishte një shkrimtar i përzënë. 

Fitues i "Pendës së Argjendtë" për studimin "Poetika e Budit", Behar Gjoka rrëmon dhe zbulon diamante në prozën e Kutelit. Ai ka nisur dhe do të bëjë një shtegtim në panteonin e harruar të shkrimtarëve, të atyre që ndoshta po harrojmë edhe t'i lexojmë. Një libër që pritet të jetë gati për botim, ky studim mbi Kutelin synon të sjellë imazhin real të këtij shkrimtari, atë që nuk e kishim zbuluar, shkrimtari që preku fillesën dhe majën.

Çfarë do të përfshijë ky libër mbi Kutelin?
Pjesa që unë kam zgjedhur është krijimtaria e mirëfilltë e tij. Ja njoh si vlerë gjithçka që ai ka shkruar, por mendoj se kryevlera e Kutelit është te proza, të cilën ai e lëvron si lloj i shkurtër tregim, si lloj i mesëm novela, por dhe si roman. Sprovat më të përsosura brenda këtij mozaiku të prozës së Kutelit janë te tregimi dhe novela. Rrafshet që ai ka prekur në kuptimin e poetikës së rrëfimit, në kuptimin e rrëfimit të rrëfimeve, e rrëfimit si një art i modernitetit, i klasicitetit, janë të paprekshme pas tij. E them këtë jo në kuptimin e kundërvënies, të asaj që ka ndodhur me letërsinë më pastaj, por të asaj që gjenia shkrimore e Kutelit, çuditërisht njihet pak.

Pse e thoni këtë?
Sepse, kjo është pjesa e dhimbjes. Sepse edhe leximet që i janë bërë prozës së Kutelit kanë qenë të rrafsheve sociologjike, pra teksti letrar është parë sipas nevojës së niveleve shoqërore në të cilat kemi kaluar, ose është bërë lexim kulturologjik eseistik i veprës së Kutelit, kur, në fakt, leximi hap pas hapi si tekst, si thënie, si art, si estetikë, ku bashkëjeton arti, ndjenja, qytetari shqiptar dhe universal, është mjaft e stërmundimshme. Madje në rileximinin e fundit që unë po i bëj veprës së Kutelit, kuptoj se sa pak di të njoh Kutelin. Them, në kuptimin mëse njerëzor, se letërsia shqipe me Kutelin në prozë ka jo vetëm zanafillën, por edhe kulmin. Nuk di të kemi një autor të ngjashëm të tillë, ku fillimi, nisja, të jetë edhe kulmi. Nuk diskutohet që proza shqipe me Kutelin, pa harruar edhe Koliqin e madh, ka fillesa moderne, por në shqyrtimin që unë kam nëpër duar, ajo që unë shoh, çfarë ndjej dhe prek si tekst letrar, është e habitshme, se si e kemi kaq pranë dhe nuk e kemi prekur dot. Unë po rrekem dhe arrij në një përfundim se nuk është i vleftë vetëm për letërsinë shqipe Kuteli. Hapësira poseduese e Kutelit, si tekst letrar, për mendimin tim, shkon shumë më tutje. Ai në letërsinë ballkanike apo edhe evropiane promovon shenjat e një realizmi magjik.

Po flisni për letërsi të realizmit magjik në Shqipëri te Kuteli?
Shumëkush ka përmendur ngjashmëri të teksteve të Kutelit me Borhesin, me Markezin. Mos të harrojmë diçka. Shumica e krijimtarisë së Kutelit në prozë është botuar para viteve ´44. Ndërkohë që të tjerë emra na vijnë pas këtyre emrave. Nuk është këtu problemi i vendosjes së një breroreje, për të cilën Kuteli nuk ka nevojë, por është çështja e shqyrtimeve historike dhe shkrimore, e rrënimeve që vijnë si rregull, duke kapërcyer kufijtë biografike, kufij kohorë dhe promovojnë shkolla dhe rrymëza. Kuteli, në një farë mënyre, i përket sfondit të një shkolle të pjesës së Ballkanit, ku misteri dhe misteriozja janë të prekshme edhe sot e kësaj dite. Në këtë lexim, hap pas hapi të teksteve të tij, nuk diskutohet që shenjat janë të pafundme.

Ku dallohen shenjat e këtij realizmi magjik?
Unë mendoj se dallohet te proza të tilla si "Vjeshta e Xheladin Beut", e shkruar më ´25 dhe e botuar më ´28, ku ka një bisedë të korbit me Xheladin beun, ku ka një projeksion që është realizëm. Ky nuk ka të bëjë me realizmin që ne shohim, nuk është konkret. Është një realizëm i endur përmes fantastikes, jo si përrallë, por fantastikes si mjet i mirëfilltë letrar. Ai e ka edhe më vonë te novela e mrekullueshme, "E madhe është gjëma e mëkatit", ku përvojat shkrimore, përvojat diturake, shkrihen me pjekurinë e ngjizjes së kësaj esence. Ma do mendje se edhe materia tekstore e "Lumit të madh", e "Fshati im e pi rakinë" etj., herë-herë farfurit pikërisht shenja të një realizmi magjik, të cilin shumëkush e ka prekur, por që shija e vërtetë ende nuk ka filluar. Realizmi i Kutelit është një realizëm që herë-herë të përkujton ëndrrën, herë-herë të kujton përrallën, fantastiken, por edhe në këto përcaktime, çuditërisht mbetet diçka e pathënë, e paformuluar. Sepse, mesa duket, Kuteli, ka ëndërruar të projektojë një botë, të projektojë një atdhe, një ishull të ndritshëm gjithë farfurima dhe këtë e ka realizuar përmes prozës së tij, me personazhe të gdhendura, ku i gjalli dhe i vdekuri bashkëbisedojnë, jeta dhe përtejjeta janë në udhështegtim të përbashkët, realiteti iluziv dhe realiteti konkret çuditërisht janë në marrëdhënie të pashqitshme.

Pse pikërisht tani vendosët ta merrnit seriozisht lidhjen tuaj me Kutelin?
Të them të drejtën lidhja me Kutelin është pak më e hershme. Një nga shtytësit drejt tij ishte leximi i shkrimit "Kuteli, ky shkrimtar i pazbuluem" i Martin Camajt, botuar në vitin 1994. Mjeshtri për mjeshtrin bëri ngacmimin më serioz për ta rilexuar edhe njëherë nga e para. Sepse Kuteli njihet vërtet pak. Ndonëse është pranuar nga të gjithë që është mjeshtër, pak është depërtuar në magjinë e mjeshtërisë së tij. Nuk dua të hyj shumë te heshtja e arsyeve të paarsyeshme për ta pranuar si emër, po për të mos e pohuar si vlerë të larmishme, ku esenca të mrekullon dhe të tmerron njëkohësisht. Tashmë ka ardhur një moment që letërsia shqipe duhet parë si një kuadër që ka të bëjë jo shumë me kohën si dimension historik, në kuptimin burokratik të fjalës, por ka të bëjë me kohën si universalitet dhe, Kuteli ma do mendja në prozat e tij ka arritur të mbetet po kaq aktual.

Ajo që më ka lodhur në kuptimin e lexuesit është fakti se si është e mundur të heshtet gjuha e autorit, si është e mundur që të harrohet ajo që është esencë, që mbetet, ajo prurje, megjithëmend eseistike, ku popullorja ngjizet mrekullisht me përvojën personale, ku personalja merr atë çfarë ka tradita dhe e përpunon, e mbruan deri në atë nivel sa është e dhimbshme të thuash se ai është i lidhur me traditën.


*Udhëtim në panteonin e harruar*

Sipas tij, udhëtimi në këtë botë të harruar, në kuptimin e letërsisë, është një shtegtim, që në të vërtetë do të duhet ta bënin institucionet. "Kam parasysh Akademinë e Shkencave, Institutin e Letërsisë etj., por kjo nuk ka pse të privojë ndërmarrje individuale dhe personale. Unë mendoj se të diskutosh për letërsinë sot dhe të mos kesh të qarta piketat e fillimit të letërsisë, është e pamundur të jesh i kthjellët në shënimin e asaj ç´ka është letërsi dhe ç´ka nuk është letërsi, ku nuk diskutohet se rrethanat e gjallimit të letërsisë shqipe kanë bërë që herë-herë joletrarja të përzihet me letraren, që letrarja të jetë shërbestare e të dytës". Por Gjoka, pa harruar këto rrethana, thotë se, "shenjat e letërsisë, unë nuk mund t´i kuptoj të pashqyrtuara dhe të papranuara si të tilla, që me zanafillën e gjuhës shqipe. Unë mendoj se letërsia shqipe zë fill me Buzukun, sepse merita e të shkruarit nuk është vetëm, thjeshtë meritë e një monumenti që filloi gjuha shqipe. Është meritë e kultivimit të asaj që ne e quajmë bota shqipe. Është ajo bota, 'botës sanë' e thotë Buzuku, që për herë të parë ka vënë shenjë në gurë, shenjë që nuk e diskuton. Dhe gjurmimet mund të shkojnë edhe më tutje". Por Gjoka thotë se është një problem tjetër dhe duhet të dilet nga ai qerthulli që letërsia e asaj periudhe ka vlera gjuhësore dhe historike. "Nuk mundet që edhe ta quajmë letërsi edhe t´i themi se nuk ka vlera letrare, ose të bëjmë sikur nuk ka. Sepse, në fakt, shenjat janë. Në këtë kuptim, harrimi apo përzënia, ka ndodhur edhe më pastaj. Madje, kam një bindje që mund të duket edhe absurde, që Naim Frashëri, pa dyshim që është poeti kombëtar, por edhe Naimit i kanë vënë kufizime ideore. Mendo se çfarë ka ndodhur me ata që i përzunë, çfarë ka ndodhur me Fishtën, me Koliqin, me Kutelin, me atë heshtje të tmerrshme që mbështolli Lasgushin e madh pas ´44. Haraçi është vërtet i madh. Mendo për një moment, nëse ky panteon të mbetej përjetësisht i harruar, se çfarë kopshti me moçale do të shijonte lexuesi shqiptar!".


*Kuteli dhe poetika*

"Kuteli është i madh, i vleftë, jo se u mbështet te tradita, por se i dha traditës një dimension modern. Sepse arti i rrëfimit është i ngjashëm, ndoshta me artin e poezisë së Lasgushit. Mesa duket salloni i Poradecit dha dy njerëz të shquar, dy përvoja të një shkolle letrare, që ka edhe shkollën e poezisë edhe shkollën e prozës si poezi. Unë nuk dua ta përjashtoj mundësinë e dëshirës së madhe që kishte Kuteli për të pohuar poezinë shqipe. Kjo duket nga botimi që i ka bërë poezive të Poradecit, të Nolit, gjykimet që ka dhënë për shumë mjeshtra. Ai u mendua dhe e fermentoi prozën si të tillë, si art tek e fundit, sepse ndarjet konceptuale mes prozës dhe poezisë janë ndarje të sfondit diturak, ndërsa vetë fjala si art i poezisë apo i prozës ka pak ndryshim. Arti është i fjalës në të gjitha kuptimet".




Panorama

----------


## Pasiqe

Me sa di une Kuteli ishte Fishta i Toskerise. Gjuha e tij eshte shume e pasur (si e Fishtes). 

Gjuhetaret qe duan te pasurojne gjuhen shqipe duhet t'i hedhin syte nga keta te dy. Cifti Fishta-Kuteli eshte burim i pashterur visaresh. 

Studimi i te dyve neper shkolla dhe pasurimi i fjalorit me gjuhen e perdorur dendur eshte domosdoshmeri per nje fisnikerim letrar te brezave te ardhshem.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dodoni

Botohen për herë të parë,me rastin e 37-vjetorit të vdekjes së Mitrush Kuteli. Janë vargje nga testamenti i shkrimtarit

Mitrush Kuteli, dy poezi të pabotuara të testamentit


Shekulli

Bëhen 37 mote, nga 4 maji i vitit 1967 kur zëri më origjinal i prozës shqipe,Dhimitër Pasko (Mitrush Kuteli - pseudonimi), iku nga kjo jetë. U lind në vitin qytetin e Pogradecit, burimet dhe ndikimet e të cilit do ti shohim në gjithë krijimtarinë e tij fantastike, që fshiku krahët e botës së legjendave e përrallave më të bukura shqiptare. Kreu shkollën e mesme në Selanik, ndërsa studimet në Bukuresht, ku më 1934 mori titullin "Doktor i shkencave ekonomike". Më 1942 u kthye në atdhe, ku punoi në fillim si ekonomist. Menjëherë, me vendosjen e diktaturës së proletariatit, ai do të ishte ndër të parët, që në valën e parë të arrestimeve, në vitet 45-46 do të burgosej dhe energjitë e tij do të shfrytëzoheshin për përkthimin me mëditje. Kuteli e kishte nisur veprimtarinë letrare me botimin e poezive e tregimeve, po edhe me artikuj që kishin një frymë antizogiste në gazetën "Shqipëria e re", në Kostancë, Rumani.
Ai është autori i: "Netë shqiptare", "Ago Jakupi", "Kapllan aga i Shaban Shpatës", "Dashuria e berberit Artan", "Këngë e britma nga qyteti i djegur", "Mall e brengë", "Havadan më havadan", "Tregime të moçme shqiptare" etj. Ai mbetet përkthyesi i pashembullt i kryeveprave të letërsisë botërore si "Kujtimet e një gjahtari" të Turgenjevit, "Tregimet e Petërburgut" dhe "Shpirtra të vdekura" të Gogolit, "Zotërinj Gollovliovë" të Salltikov Shçedrinit, vepra të Gorkit, të Tolstoit, etj. Perla të prozës kuteliane mbeten "Vjeshta e Xheladin beut", "Hanet e karvanet", "Gjonomadhë e Gjatollinj", "Xha Brahua i Shkumbanares", "Kujtimet e kujtimeve", etj. 
Në këtë përvjetor të vdekjes së Mitrush Kutelit (4 maj 1967), gazeta Shekulli, boton për herë të parë dy poezi të shkruara në vitin e fundit të jetës, poezi të cilat ua kushtoi fëmijëve. Janë vazhdim në vargje të testamentit të mirënjohur, i cili pat qenë shkruar më 11 korrik 1966. Këto poezi botohen për herë të parë dhe për këtë ne falenderojmë familjen Pasko. Në numrin e të dielës do të botojmë shkrimin Ditët e mbrame të Mitrush Kutelit dhe një nga letrat e fundit të tij, pak ditë para vdekjes.

Jam shkëputur
Jam shkëputur e kam ikur shumë herë
Nga vendi im për në vende të largët,
Për një mot, për shumë vjet, përgjithënjë...
Dhe jam kthyer rishtas e rishtas
Në çerdhen time,
Nën qiellin tonë të lehtë,
Në ajrin e tejdukshëm.
Se malli i madh më digjte
Më hiqte në plëngun tim
Te varret e gjyshërgjyshërve.
Por kësaj here - më falni,
Do ik e sdo kthehem më:
- Ku? ku?
Në vendin e heshtjes së përherèshmejetshme,
Ku ska dhimbje e ankthe,
Por gjumë harrese
dhe qetësi të katërciptë...
Fëmijë,
Mos bëni gjëmë,
Po ngazëllohi, se prehem
Pas netesh pa gjumë.
Tani pushuan të gjitha dhembjet
Dhe ankthet.
Jam mirë
Dhe qetë
I parafjetur
Përngaherë.
...U nginja nga të lehtët e qiellit,
Nga ajri i tejdukshëm
Dhe dua
Peshën e rëndë të dheut.
Dhe mugëtirën e heshtjes.
Qofshi shëndoshë,
Të lumtur!
29 shtator 66, Tiranë

Çast lamtumire
Djalit
... Pra, bir, mos qaj: ky është ligji e qënies 
Të vijë rrotull dhe të kthehet rishtaz
Përbrenda gjirit tamës samëshuar
Të mosqënies.

Ku janë ata që patën qënë? Shkuan
Atje ku qenë  lanë prapa tyre
Një tingull nerë, shuar dalngadalë,
Si çdo qënie.

Nga shtati i tyre ngjizet rishmë jeta
Që duhet rrojtur: mbajtur, vojtur, falur
Kur çasti i madh troket në derën tonë
Urdhëronjës.

Koprace është jeta në të mira
Dhe dorëhapur gjëmash dhe mënxyrash  
Të gjitha duhen hequr dhe duruar
Zemërkthjellët.

Un rrethin tim e mbylla keq a mirë,
Si vdekëtar i thjeshtë  hallkë e lidhur
Dhe shkoj i velur hojesh dhe sherbelesh
Pa keqardhje.

Do rroj, shpresoj, ca kohë, brenda teje
Se kjo ka qënë ëndra ime: shpirtin
Tim trashëgim të ta le pas vdekjes
Siç e mora.

Vazhdo dhe ti të jetës shteg, të shkruar:
Të larta mos lakmo  se shtypës bëhesh
As poshtë shumë mos rrëshqit, se shtypesh,
Qofsh i lumtur!
Tiranë, 2 mars 1967 (filluar në janar)



04/05/2004

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

Mitrushin e ka trajtuar PPSH-ja e zan Caushve e xhep qose ramiz Edvin -enver-halit klosave  e Koco dano shab sinanve si skllav..
Ja cthot arbnori..

Panorama..

-------

përkthimi në burg 

Si e dorëzoi librin para pak ditësh ish- Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme tek botuesi Bujar Hudhri. Rrëfimi i detajuar i përkthyesit për librat që përkthente me detyrim në burg


Arbnori: Hekuran Isai më ka ruajtur librin në shtëpinë e tij

Si shfrytëzoheshin njohuritë e të burgosurve Mirash Ivanaj, Kuteli, Gjon Shllaku, Vexhi Buharaja… 

Pjetër Arbnori

Në vitet e burgut, intelektualët shfrytëzoheshin për t´i shërbbyer pushtetit. Udhëheqësit donin të dinin c´ndodh në botë, me historinë, mendimin, letërsinë, ekonominë, politikën, shërbimet sekrete, etj. Për këtë shërbenin njohuritë e shumta të Mirash Ivanajt, Mitrush Kutelit, Gjon Shllakut, dhe shumë eruditëve të tjerë, të cilët ishin të detyruar të përkthenin librat që iu duheshin pushtetarëve, të cilët i mabnin vetëm për vete. Ata libra nuk botoheshin për masën dhe nuk dilnin kurrë jashtë rrethit të ngushtë të udhëheqjes. Njëri nga këto libra “Ngritja dhe rënia e Rajhut të tretë” i publicistit Uilliam Shirer ishte ruajtur deri në këto ditë nga Hekuran Isai, ish-Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme, në shtëpinë e tij. Para pak ditësh, ai, ndërsa dëgjonte përkthyesin e këtij libri Pjetër Arbnori të fliste në televizion për këto përkthime, vendosi ta nxjerrë nga raftet e tij këtë libër dhe e dha për botim. Të gjithë historinë që nis nga ky gjest e deri në vitet e vështira kur punohej në dhomat e përkthimit në burg, Pjetër Arbnori e rrëfen për gazetën “Panorama”, në një material që do të shërbejë edhe si parathënie e librit që pritet të dalë në qarkullim nga shtëpia botuese “Onufri”. a.p.



Një mbrëmje më ra telefoni.
- Alo, jam Bujar Hudhri, botues. Zoti Arbnori, a mund të pimë një kafe bashkë diku?
- Me kënaqësi.
- Në cilën kafene? 
- Më mirë se në shtëpinë time s’ka vend tjetër.
- Për një çerek ore jam gati. Kam për t’ju bërë edhe një surprizë.
- Po jam me bashkëshorten.
- Edhe unë jam me bashkëshorten. Kafen e pjek të mirë, rakinë e kam të zgjedhur.
Për çerek ore erdhi zoti Hudhri me zonjën. Në dorë kishte një torbë të mbushur me diçka.
Filloi biseda. Unë nuk flas kurrë për historitë e burgjeve në sy të njerëzve të mi, aq më pak në sy të fëmijëve, por kur më vijnë shokë, gjuha shkon ku dhemb dhëmbi. Por gjithmonë bisedoj për anën humoristike të problemit. U fol për gjuhët e huaja, si i kisha mësuar, si i ruaja librat, si i kopjoja me dorë, madje edhe fjalorët. Më pyeti për përkthyesit e burgosur që njihja dhe për veprat, të cilave u kisha dalë për zot.
- Pjetër, ju kam dëgjuar një natë në televizor, duke folur për përkthimet e burgut. Ishte interesante. Ju ka dëgjuar edhe dikush tjetër që s’jua merr mendja, Hekuran Isaj, ish-ministri i Punëve të Brendshme. Kur thatë se nuk keni në shtëpi asnjë libër të përkthyer në burg, ai më mori në telefon dhe më tha: Veprën e Uilliam Shirerit “Ngritja dhe Rënia e Rajhut të Tretë” e kam unë në shtëpi të përkthyer nga Pjetër Arbnori. Më vjen zor ta takoj, po do t’jua jap ju, që t’ia dërgoni.
Dhe nga torba e mbushur, Bujar Hudhri nxori një nga vëllimet e vjetra, të zverdhura, të shtypura me makinë shkrimi. E njoha menjëherë dhe u gëzova kur pashë emrin tim si përkthyes. Më kishin ndihmuar për disa kapituj dy shokë të burgut.
- Dua ta botoj se është libër me vlerë. Do të dëshiroja që të bënit juve një parathënie, ku të tregoni se si bëheshin përkthimet në burg.
- Qoftë e bërë - i thashë.
Tani po shkruaj disa faqe me kujtimet e atyre ditëve të vështira. I faleminderit Bujar Hudhrit, i faleminderit edhe Hekuran Isajt. Më 1955, kam qenë ushtar në repartin 9808 në Skelë, Vlorë. Aty erdhi edhe një rreshter me emrin Hekuran Isai, i cili rrinte me këshilltarët sovjetikë se kishte bërë një kurs 6-mujor në Armeni apo Azerbajxhan. Më vonë, atë e ngritën nga tre shkallë, deri sa e zgjodhën Sekretar të Komitetit Qëndror dhe Ministër të Punëve të Brendshme.
Në shtator 1983, bashkë me shumë shokë të mirë, fillova një grevë urie 19 ditëshe, sepse na prenë ushqimet e familjes “me qëllim që t’i lehtësojnë familjet e të burgosurve”. Lejohej vetëm një pako me 2 kg në muaj me biskota, marmelatë, margarinë, sheqer. Asgjë tjetër. Pra, ishte një vdekje e ngadalshme urie.
Ne qëndruam. Presionet e kërcënimet e komandës, ishin të tmerrshme. Një ditë, erdhi një helikopter që zbriti afër burgut. Thanë se erdhi ministri i Brendshëm, Hekuran Isaj. Nuk hyri brenda. Në darkë, na komunikuan se do të kishim të drejtë të blinim një gjysmë kilogram djath në muaj dhe gjysmë kile zarzavate, ose fruta në dyqan. Sigurisht, me paratë tona. Ne e ndërpremë grevën...
Pas tetë vjetësh, në 1991 si Nënkryetar i Komisionit për të Drejtat e Njeriut, shkova në Burgun e Ri për vizitë. Drejtor burgu gjeta Ismail Mustën, ish-drejtorin tim të burgut të Burrelit, i cili besoj se e mban mend sa herë më ka futur në birucë me çimento, në dimër. Nuk i dhashë të njohur. Vizitova Nexhmije Hoxhën, për të cilën kam shkruar një artikull, vizitova edhe Hekuran Isain në qeli. I pyeta çfarë më takonte, a i rrihte njeri, a i jepnin ushqim, a u bënin takim, a kishin rroba të mjaftueshme fjetjeje. Hekuran Isai sado që nuk i dhashë të njohur, më njohu dhe më tha:”Si unë, si ju, e dimë ç’ka qenë përpara dhe si është tani. Kërkoj vetëm një gjë: Kam mbaruar hetuesinë. Pres të dal sa më parë në gjyq. Nëse mudn ta shpejtoni procedurën do t´ju falenderoja. I thashë se nuk ishte kompetenca ime.
Kaq janë marrëdhëniet e mia me Hekuran Isain, që nga viti 1955. Më erdhi mirë që nuk dha urdhër për të qëlluar demonstruesit, kur u rrëzua busti i diktatorit Enver Hoxha në 20 shkurt 1991.
Më erdhi mirë kur ma dërgoi përkthimin tim të librit të Ë. Shirer: Ngritja e Rënia e Rajhut të Tretë. (Pak kapituj janë përkthyer edhe nga Abdulla Sollaku e Daut Gumeni).
Në pranverë të vitit 1951, ime motër Antonjeta, u burgos për të dytën herë politikisht. Mbasi ndjenji shumë kohë e izoluar dhe pak kohë në burgun e madh të Shkodrës, e dënuar me dhjetë vjet, një ditë na erdhi në shtëpi një zarf i hapur me adresën e saj të re: BURGU I ARMIQVE TE POPULLIT. PUNETORIA QENDRORE E ARTIZANATIT E MINISTRISE SE PUNEVE TE BRENDSHME, TIRANE.
Pritëm sa mori nëna rrogën e pesëmbëdhjetëditëshit dhe u nisa me dy trasta, njëra me ushqime, tjetra me rroba për të takuar motrën time njëzetvjeçare. Si arrita me të pyetur te Medreseja, zbrita poshtë në një fushë të larë, ku më zuri syri një kamp përqendrimi të rrethuar me mure të larta, tela me gjemba dhe korrenti dhe kulla rojash.
- Te ajo dritarja me hekura e katit të dytë, roja vrau kot së koti Kasem Zhupën, diversantin e hedhur me parashutë bashkë me Ethem Çakon, - na shpjegoi një ish i burgosur që kthehej për të marrë vërtetimin e punës. 
- Ndërsa në arën aty përballë, te shtëpia përdhese, ku dallohet një pllakë mermeri, qe rrethuar dhe vrarë Qemal Stafa dhe qe arrestuar nga fashizmi e fejuara e tij, Drita Kosturi, komuniste e orëve të para.
- Drita Kosturi – ndërhyra unë për t’u shitur se di edhe unë diçka - tani është dënuar përsëri njëzet vjet nga shteti komunist si “spiune e imperializmit”. Tani ka ardhur këtu nga Shkodra bashkë me motrën time dhe paska çdo ditë përballë vendin ku iu vra i fejuari dhe u arrestua vetë. E dhimbshme shumë!
- E dhimbshme, po sa më pak të flasësh, aq më mirë është për ty! 
Te porta e madhe e hekurt, pranë një kanali me ujë të ndenjur, ishin ngulur si kryqe ca dërrasa të shkruara me të zeza: ARMIQTE... ORDINERET... OFICINA... RROBAQEPSIA... MESAGJERIA...
Pranë secilës dërrasë, ishin grumbulluar sopratasa dhe torba me emra të varur që prisnin radhë, për t’u futur brenda portës. MESAGJERIA kishte më pak torba, dhjetë apo pesëmbëdhjetë. Ish i burgosuri më tregoi se në atë sektor, gjendeshin përkthyesit.
Akoma nuk e kam marrë vesh, përse ai sektor quhej “Mesagjer”, sado që kam kontrolluar shumë fjalorë të huaj dhe sado që mbahem se kam përkthyer libra nga katër gjuhë të huaja.
Pas shtatë vjetësh, kur motra kreu dënimin e dytë më shpjegonte nder të tjera: Ishin herë dy, herë tri dhoma përkthyesish. Në to ishin të mbyllur njerëz ndër më të nderuarit e burgjeve, qoftë nga dituria, qoftë nga pozita që kishin pasur. I shikoja nga larg, por e kishim të ndaluar të komunikonim me ta. I pari, ishte Mirash Ivanaj, ish-ministri Reformator i Arsimit i kohës së Zogut. Më 1945, Enver Hoxha e ftoi të vinte nga mërgimi nga… “për të ndihmuar atdheun”. E thirri në zyrë, diskutuan gjatë bashkë, nuk u morën vesh në asgjë dhe diktatori Hoxha e dërgoi të ftuarin në burg, e dënoi, e la të vdiste nga sëmundjet dhe uria. Eshtë proverbiale që te tabela MESAGJERIA, nuk dukej kurrë një torbë apo një sopratas me emrin e Mirash Ivanajt, por është edhe më proverbiale fakti që çdo drekë, idealisti Ivanaj shtronte një mësallë të pastër, një copë bukë, një pjatë me bollgur të neveritshëm, një vezë të zier, kurrë të qëruar, gjithmonë të mbështjellë, me muaj pa u ngrënë, një copë djath të thatë që gjithnjë e çonte te goja, po kurrë nuk e kafshonte, në mënyrë që të mos i jipte njeriu gjë, e as të mos pranonte një ushqim prej të tjerëve. Në këto kushte, përktheu me muaj e vite profesori i nderuar dhe ne, nxënësit e asaj kohe, mësonim dispensa të përgatitura prej tij dhe shokëve të tij, derisa ai dha frymën e fundit. Në Mesagjeri punoi edhe shkrimtari i shkelqyer Mitrush Kuteli alias Dhimitër Pasko, një stilist i përsosur dhe njohës i shquar i gjuhës shqipe dhe gjuhëve të huaja. Aty përkthente edhe Ali Cungu, nxënës i dalluar i shkollës teknike amerikane, Beqir Haçi, Gjon Shllaku, përkthyesi i Homerit, Vexhi Buharaja, e shumë e shumë të tjerë. 
Pushteti i ri i “popullit”, e filloi veprimtarinë e vet, duke burgosur dhe pushkatuar intelektualë të njohur, duke dërguar nëpër kampet e vdekjes, në miniera dhe kanale qindra të tjerë, duke u dhënë në vend të penës nga një kazmë e lopatë. Por sapo kaluan tre a katër vjet, nevoja e pazëvendësueshme për njerëzit e ditur, i detyroi xhahilët të grumbullonin një pjesë të atyre që kishin tepruar, t’u hiqnin lopatat dhe kazmat nga duart dhe t’u jepnin nga një laps, fjalor, libër special, makinë daktilografike apo ciklostil.
Nëpër kampe, komisarët u porositën të pyesnin: Cili dinte gjuhë të huaja: anglisht, frengjisht, gjermanisht, italisht, latinisht, greqishte të vjetër apo turqisht. Gjuha e parë për të cilën pyetej, ishte rusishtja, por asnjeri prej të burgosurve të parë, nuk e dinte atë. Shumë autodidaktë, u vunë për ta mësuar atë me ngutje, meqë më 1949 rusishtja u bë gjuhë kryesore përkthimi. Më vonë, u zgjidh problemi thjesht: U arrestuan pas 1961 shumë prosovjetikë, që kur nuk u pushkatuan si spiunë, u vunë të shërbejnë si përkthyes nëpër biruca.
Thirrja për gjuhë të huaja, solli rrëmujë në fillim. Në disa kampe, të dënuarit, duke pasur frikë nga zhdukjet e pabesa të intelektualëve të bëra nga sigurimi fshihnin shkollën e vet, diturinë e vet, biografinë e vet, paraqiteshin si katundarë të trashë. Më vonë, kur u mor vesh që në Burgun e Vjetër, në Burgun e Ri dhe në Punëtorinë Qendrore te Artizanatit, u krijuan dhoma përkthyesish ku zakonisht nuk të rrihte njeri, nuk të dënonin kot me birucë, ku kishte gjellë “sa të duash”, “supë me mish”, bukë të grunjtë sa të ngopeshe, dolën aq shumë përkthyes vullnetarë sa komandat e burgjeve u çoroditën dhe kërkuan seleksionim.
Akademia e Shkencave kishte mbetur pa specialistë, ministria e Arsimit kishte mbetur pa tekste. Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme pa konventa të përkthyera. Partizanët entuziastë mund të vrisnin për një minutë dhjetra njerëz të ditur, por nuk mund të krijonin me “normë” shkollarë të përgatitur.
Kam dëshmitarë Engjëll Çobën, Drita Kosturin, time motër Antonjetën që përkthyesit nuk i rrihnin gjatë punës (mua më kanë futur shpesh në birucë), por që i ushqenin kryesisht me “bollgur” e që kurrë nuk e kanë parë mishin me sy.
U ndërruan brezat. Në fillim të vitit 1961, u arrestova dhe gjeta shumicën e brezit të vjetër të vdekur, të kaluar nga burgu në internim, apo “të lirë” që gjallonin si “mumje”, as shikonin, as dëgjonin, as flisnin për të mos përsëritur burgun që megjithatë u gjindej sebepi për t’iu futur dy herë e tri herë brenda. Pas katër vjetëve izolim dhe dy vjetëve kamp ndërtimi, më transferuan si të pabindur e të pakorigjueshëm në Burgun e Burrelit. Çdo dimër kisha racion dënimin me birucë në çimento, zhveshur, pa batanije, as ditën, as natën, deri në minus pesëmbëdhjetë gradë. 
Një ditë, ne që ishim më veshhollë, dëgjuam urdhrin “të gjithë brenda”, zhurmën e nallaneve që shpejtonin me ngut dhe simfoninë e shulave të rëndë që mbylleshin me kyçe. “Mos arrestojnë njeri?” tha njëri që kishte vënë veshin mbrapa portës. Pastaj qetësi... Një derë u hap lehtë dhe një palë nallane ecën drejt derës së jashtme, në komandë. Heshtje, kthim, thirrje e të dytit, të tretit. Takim nuk është. Dera e depos së ushqimeve nuk u hap. Fatlumët! Nuk e mbajtën asnjërin në birucë. Këpucët e rënda të rojes, po afroheshin në korridor. Shikova me bisht të syrit djathtas e majtas. Nxora një palë çorape të leshta nga nënkresa dhe i vesha. Futa dy-tri shami hundësh në xhepa. Pa bërë zë, i mora një shoku një zhile të leshtë. Kërciti dera dhe u thirr emri: Pjetër Arbnori në komandë! Në të ngritur, kapa xhupin e pambuktë mes dyshekëve që ta kisha për çdo rast.
Një numër oficerësh madhorë, përballë meje në zyrë. Në qendër një zëvendësministër i Punëve të Brendshme. Mbi tryezën e ndritshme, një turrë librash të rinj, me kopertina të shkëlqyera botimesh të huaja.
Buzëqeshje. Isha mësuar me buzëqeshjet që mund të dukeshin si parathënie të dyshimta.
- Si jeni? Si shkoni? Si sillet komanda me ju? Nëna, motrat a vijnë t’ju takojnë? A keni libra për të lexuar? Ju dini nja katër a pesë gjuhë të huaja, apo jo?
- I zmadhojnë gjërat, zotëri! Diçka di, po jo aq shumë.
- Hajt, hajt! E dimë që dini shumë. Jeni specialist.
Heshtje.
- Ju kemi sjellë për të përkthyer disa libra që na duhen. Merrini, shikojini.
I mora nëpër dorë. Zemra më trokiste fort në gjoks, po për natyrën time, nuk e tregova veten, madje edhe shtrembërova lehtë, lehtë fare buzët. U habita. Vite të freskëta. Edhe të vitit në vazhdim. London, Neë York, Paris, Roma. Shtëpi të famshme botimi. Nuk po u besoja syve...

vijon nesër



Librat e parë në qeli

Në fillim na sollën disa libra për të përkthyer:

- “Ditari i kolonelit Penkovskij” - një kolonel i zbulimit sovjetik i vënë vullnetarisht në shërbim të Intelegent Service britanike dhe CIA-s amerikane, në kohën e krizës së Berlinit dhe krizës së raketave në Kubë, i cili dha mbi 5000 dokumente origjinale dhe informacione sekrete sovjetike gjatë viteve 1959-1962. U zbulua dhe u pushkatua.
Përkthyer nga Pjetër Arbnori dhe Uran Kalakulla.

-“Lufta Partizane në Ballkan”. Dokumente sekrete mbi marrëdhëniet dhe bisedimet Tito-Churchill, Tito-Stalin. Marrëdhëniet e komunistëve jugosllavë - shqiptarë e grekë.
Përkthyer Engjëll Çoba - Xhavid Qesja

-“Libër mbi CIA, teknikat njerëzore e shkencore”.
Përkthyer Vangjel Lesho - Ivan Çani.

- “Lufta u fitua në Zvicër 1939-1945 Çështja Roessler - “Lucy”.
Përkthyes Pjetër Arbnori.

- “Kundërzbulimi francez”
Përkthyes Pjetër Arbnori.

---------

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dodoni

Një cikël shkrimesh në kujtim të shkrimtarit Mitrush Kuteli. I biri Pandeli Pasko rrëfen Ditët e mbrame të të atit. Në vazhdim janë dëshmitë Ëndrra e fundit dhe Burgu i Kutelit

Ditët e mbrame të Mitrush Kutelit


Pandeli Pasko

(letra të fundit dhe kujtime)

Fort të hidhura duhet të kenë qenë ditët e mbrame të Kutelit! Na e tregon edhe letra më e fundit të cilën e pat shkruar më 1 maj 1967, vetëm tri ditë përpara se ndahej nga kjo jetë tokësore. Kjo letër së bashku me testamentin e shkruar veç 10 muaj më parë, më 11 korrik 1966 dhe të cilit do ti referohemi gjërësisht në këtë shkrim, na tregojnë kalvarin shpirtëror të Kutelit. Më 1944 ai pat shkruar një shënim letrar me titull: Trishtimi i pleqërisë në vjershën e Filip Shirokës. Po ta perifrazonim titulli i këtij shkrimi (ku jemi përpjekur ti shpëtojmë subjektivizmit të rastit) do të ishte: Trishtimi i vetmisë në letrat e fundit të Kutelit.
Letra e fundit i drejtohet mikut të vjetër të shkollës, Gjorgje Miholekut (George Miholecu) në Bukuresht, i vetmi nga shokët e rinisë me të cilin pat mundur të vendosë letërkëmbim. Letra është shkruar rumanisht dhe botuar për herë të parë në Bukuresht në revistën Albanezul më 1997, ku ishte dërguar nga nipi i Kutelit Dr. M.Marko. E botojmë këtu për herë të parë shqip dhe falenderojmë z.Luan Topçiu për redaktimin e përkthimit dhe për njoftimin e botimit rumanisht.
Kjo letër është plot butësi dhe dashuri, dashuri të cilën e ndiejmë kudo nëpër rrëfimet kuteliane. Ka edhe hidhërim e keqardhje për çka i patën sjellë 25 vitet e fundit të jetës. Ashtu si edhe testamentin, Kuteli e shkruan letrën e fundit kur ndodhet vetëm në shtëpi e në një gjendje vetmie shtypëse shpirtërore. Është përgjigje ndaj letrës së mëparshme ku miku, i mbetur i ve, me sa duket i pat qenë ankuar për vendimin e të bijës për martesë të shpejtë dhe të paautorizuar. 
Përtej këshillave të urta që i jep mikut, ne na interesojnë ato radhë, të cilat na tregojnë gjendjen shpirtërore dhe shëndetësore të vetë Kutelit. Por të dhënat e një letre të tillë janë veçse plotësuese për kalvarin mbi njëzetvjeçar të Kutelit, prandaj në këtë vështrim do tu drejtohemi Kujtesës të përkthenjësit Dhimitri Pasko (M.Kuteli) për heqjen e normës së përkthimeve përgjithnjë, ose të paktën për një kohë të kufizuar prej tri vjetësh, Testament-it (Hylli i Dritës 3-4 1994) dhe kujtimeve.
Nuk po ndalemi tek trajtimi i çështjeve familjare të Gjorgjes. Ia lemë lexuesit të vlerësojë ndërmjetësinë që i bën miku mikut: ...ne prindërit duhet të na gëzojë një hap i tillë apo puthe ti (vajzën) për mua! dhe rikujtimin e dëshirave dhe detyrave të prindit: Prindërit i venë fëmijët në djep me shpresë se këta do ti venë në qivur kur të vijë koha dhe jemi skllevër: skllevër të dashurisë. Do të qëndrojmë në disa fjali në fillim e në përfundim të letrës.
...unë skam veçse kujtimet, pra fantazmat i shkruante Kuteli në një pusullë mikut të tij pogradecar Tasi Gusho (më 10 mars 1967), duke na treguar çi pat mbetur nga jeta e tij e vrrulltë, nga puna e pamasë për fjalën shqipe e për financat. Këto fantazma përballë një realiteti jetësor të vrazhdë e të pashpresë duket se qëndrojnë në bazë të atyre mendimeve të zeza, të cilat përmenden edhe në letrën e fundit drejtuar z.Miholeku. 
Nga këto dy letra shohim se marsi e prilli i vitit 1967 paskan qenë të ngjashëm me këtë vit ku jemi. Pusulla drejtuar mikut pogradecar Tasi Gusho më 10 mars është një brohori për pranverën e kërmillit e të gomarit që i gëzohet barit të njomë. Letra e fundit dërguar mikut rumun flet për prill të vështirë (Për mua prilli ka qenë një nga muajt më të rëndë. Ka rënë shi pothuaj përditë.) E kuptojmë se Kuteli bluhej përditë mes dy mokrave: asaj të ankthit të shëndetit që nuk e lejonte të punonte dhe asaj të ankthit të gjendjes ekonomike. Këto të dyja nën peshën e rëndë të braktisjes shoqërore, shpërfilljes ndaj punës së bërë dhe dyshimit se akuzat ndaj tij do të rëndonin tek fëmijët.
I dëgjonim shpesh në shtëpi fjalët stenokardi, hipertension, reumatizëm, angina pectoris, astmë kardiake. Megjithatë nuk patëm menduar kurrë se jeta do ti ndërpritej në atë mënyrë dhe aq shpejt. Tani mbas kaq vitesh, kujtoj si na shpjegonte Babai sëmundjen e vet. Na thosh: një nga enët e gjakut të zemrës sime është ngushtuar ngaqë ka mbledhur zgjyrë. Kjo më sjell mbajtjen e frymës në krizat kardiake, të cilat i largoj me trinitrinë, ato hapjet e vogla të bardha. I vendos nën gjuhë, mbasi prej aty e bën efektin dhe çlirohem në pak çaste. Dhe shtonte me hidhërim: në klinikat e Romës, për shëmbëll, bëjnë operacione dhe e heqin zgjyrën, e pastrojnë. Ne mbeteshim pashpresë, mbasi e dinim se një udhëtim i tillë për babain tonë nuk mund të na shkonte nëpër mend. Ah, po. Ky udhëtim shëndetësor mbase do të kish qenë i mundur po të kish qenë rehabilituar. Dhe e dinim përsëri se rehabilitimi mbetej larg. Pra na mbetej detyrë veç të dinim në çdo çast ku ndodheshin trinitrinët, të cilat ishin shpërndarë në disa shishka të vogla në mënyrë që po ta zinte kriza pa hapa në xhep, ne tia çonim vrap. 
Na duhej të prisnim një shpëtimtar të ri, mbasi babait i pat vdekur shtatë vjet më parë ëngjëlli mbrojtës i tij, Drago Siliqi. Dita e vdekjes së tij ishte një ditë zie e pashpallur dhe e paspjeguar, po nga sjellja e mpirë e babait, nga një përkëdhelje më pak, nga një shaka pa përgjigjen e zakonshme, e kuptonim se duhej të kish ndodhur një fatkeqësi që na përfshinte të gjithëve. Dragoja, si e dëgjonim rëndom ta përmendë babanë, e pat ndihmuar të botojë përsëri dhe të ripranohet në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve. Nuk do të ketë qenë e lehtë të bindje Kutelin, një nga anëtarët e grupit themeltar të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të pranojë të shkruajë lutje për tu ripranuar në të. Në kërkesat e tij ai shkruante se u lirova (nga burgu) me të gjitha të drejtat civile. Pra edhe me të drejtën për të qenë vetiu anëtar i Lidhjes e të mund të gëzonte leje krijimtarie si shumë të tjerë... 
Padyshim se me Dragon Kuteli do të ish rehabilituar, do kish jetuar më gjatë e shkruar më shumë. Por ai vazhdoi të punojë me normë përkthimi, e cila ishte bërë e papërballueshme për të. Në testament flet për ankthin e pensionit të vogël që do ti dilte nga muaji shtator 1967, kur do të mbushte 60 vjeç, nga që nuk kishte vjete shërbimi. Duhet të shtojmë se Kutelit, një nga të parët shqiptarë që pat marrë në një universitet të huaj gradën Doktor i Shkencave cum laude, nuk i njihej as shkolla e lartë. Dhe teza e tij e doktoratës nuk pat qenë për çështje boshe, po një studim krahasues i gjendjes së sistemeve financiare në pesë vende ballkanike. 
Kutelit iu pat ndezur me kohë dëshira për të ribotuar rrëfimet e vjetra dhe vetë Shtëpia Botuese Naim Frashëri ia pat kërkuar një gjë të tillë. Por mbas përpunimit botimi i tyre ishte shtyrë. Në çastet e fundit i thanë se ...nuk kishte letër. Libra të pabotuar do të thoshin edhe mungesë shpërblimi material e moral për një punë e stërmundim përtej normës e mes krizave kardiake e të hipertensionit Mbas ripunimit të një pjesë të tregimeve i pashë në dorë një variant të Tat Tanushit të shkruar në letra të vjetra. I thashë se kisha parë një variant tjetër, të cilin Babai nuk e kujtonte. Ma kërkoi tia çoja me ton gjysmë qortonjës e gjysmë të gëzuar.
Për fat të keq jo të gjithë i kuptojnë vuajtjet e Kutelit; në vend të shkruajë si dinte të shkruante ai, detyrohet e punon për bukën e familjes: përkthen nga rusishtja male të tëra me fletë  gazeta, revista, libra e broshura ekonomike, bujqësore, mjekësore, etj.. Jo të gjithë janë në gjendje tia kuptojnë stoicizmin: pranoi të vuajë për të mos shkruar lavde. Dhe ne e ndjenim se rrethi i miqve të babait sa vinte e ngushtohej. 
Në vitet 1964-1965 babai shkruajti disa lutje për leje krijimtarie  herë Lidhjes e herë Ministrisë së Arsimit. Për ti penguar këtë lejë duhet ti kenë thënë edhe se .. ishte më i nevojshëm si përkthyes! Këtë e nxjerrim nga teksti i kërkesës: kur guxoj të paraqes një kërkesë të tillë, kam parasysh edhe faktin se sot në vendin tonë janë krijuar kuadro të mjafta përkthenjësish, të cilët mund ta marrin shumë lehtë vendin në fushën e përkthimeve, kështu që mungesa ime të mos ndihet fare.
Më kujtohet si sot, mbasi i mbaja çantën me shkresa nëpër rrugët e Tiranës dhe mbaja veshët hapur për të dëgjuar bisedat e të mëdhejve. Mbas miratimit të Ministrisë, nga vetë Manush Myftiu, kërkesa duhej të kalonte përsëri nëpër leqet e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve. Viti 1965 u dogj vetëm sepse babai nuk arriti ta dorëzojë në kohë, pra para se drejtuesi i Lidhjes të nisej për pushimet e gjata verore. 
Më në fund drejtuesi i Lidhjes i dha lejen e kërkuar me aq ngulm, veçse nga tri vjet ajo u katandis në një vit: korrik 1966-1967. Sidoqoftë miqtë që takonte e uronin dhe e shihnin si hap të mbarë ngaqë më në fund plasi syri i keq. Por paskeshim qenë gëzuar para kohe. Në kuadrin e revolucionit kulturor që po përgatitej, përsëri Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve i ndërpreu lejen. Shumë i hidhur do të ketë qenë ky grusht, përderisa, si i shkruan mikut rumun, edhe mbas tri muajve Kuteli nuk kish realizuar ende normën e përkthimit të një romani vietnamez. Mbas gjashtë muaj kushtuar vetëm shkrimeve, e kishte shumë të vështirë ti kthehej përkthimeve-angari. Nuk arriti ta mbajë premtimin e bërë në kërkesën për leje krijimtarie për përfundimin e romanit ilir ..do të përpiqem që ti bëj të flasin varret e lashta ilire, gurët e kështjellave tona të moçme... 
Nuk ka dyshim se infarkti i miokardit që e goditi në agun e 4 majit erdhi si pasoje e zemërbrejteve e tronditjeve të forta të cilat e goditën si ortek pikërisht atëherë kur dukej se po shkrinte bora e ngrirë.

Tiranë, 1 maj 1967
I dashur Gjorgje,
Letrën që ma kishe dërguar më 12 prill e mora javën që shkoi. Doja të të ktheja përgjigje menjëherë, po nuk munda, pra të lutem të më ndjesh. Për mua prilli ka qenë një nga muajt më të rëndë. Ka rënë shi pothuaj përditë. Ti e merr me mend çdo të thotë shi për atë që vuan nga stenokardia, hipertensioni, reumatizma, etj. Shumë mundime, i dashur, natën kam dhimbje dhe vuaj nga pagjumësia. Shto këtu edhe shqetësimet e mëdha për familjen... Kam mbetur ditë të tëra në shtrat, kam pasur tubullime (kam qenë i trullosur) nga ilaçet. Nuk kam qenë në gjendje të punoj. Pastaj, mendimet, mendimet... Nuk kam qenë në gjendje të përkthej. Kam mbetur prapa me normën e punës, e cila më bën të mundur ekzistencën. Dhe sërish mendime të zeza, sërish dëshirë që të shkoj atje ku ka prehje. Po duhet të lodhem ende: fëmijët janë shumë të vegjël.
Sot është 1 maj. Është mbrëmje. Ngrohtë. Të tre fëmijët më të mëdhenj shkuan në paradë me shkollën. Në shtëpi, me mua është vajza e vogël dhe ime shoqe që pastron nëpër shtëpi dhe përgatit drekën. Edhe një vogëlosh, nip i sime shoqe. Po kryesori është dielli, dita e këndshme, pa shi. Marr frymë. Dhe mendova të të shkruaj.
Ti më shkruaje me një farë ironie se jot bijë, zojusha Via të tha: Baba, dua të martohem!. Dhe më propozoi të ftojë në shtëpi pretendentin që ti kërkojë dorën, sipas një zakoni të lashtë, të tejkaluar prej shumë kohe, si na thosh dikur në të Drejtën Civile profesori ynë shumë i mirë (i dashur) Andrei Rëdulesku, ku na fliste për disa rregulla si në kohën e sundimtarëve që u kishte kaluar koha dhe e kishin humbur davanë.
Të rrimë shtrembër e të flasim drejt. Vajzës i kishte ardhur koha e martesës dhe e gjeti atë që i përshtatet (apo atë që ajo beson se i përshtatet) shpirtit dhe qëllimeve të saj. U deshën, u muarën. Kjo është normale, është në natyrën e veprimeve, pra për të gjallët. Të dy të rinj, të dashuruar me njëri-tjetrin, kanë vendosur të ecin bashkë në udhën e jetës (dhe jeta është e ëmbël në moshën e tyre). Mirë! Bukur! Ne prindërit, duhet të na gëzojë një hap i tillë, më kupton i dashur Gjorgje? Dhe ka gjetur një rrugë krejt normale: martesë në rininë e hershme me atë që do dhe që e do. Mendo sa të këqia shfaqen në udhën e vajzave të reja! Flasin për vite me radhë me dikë dhe pastaj na zgjohet ai dikushi e i thotë: Të kam dashur, nuk të dua më se kam gjetur një tjetër. Shgënjim, lotë, dhembje, tragjedi... Vetë ne, që i themi vetes të mirë, kemi rënë në dhimbje të tilla. Agronomi i.......... sat vepron në mënyrë korrekte. E lejojnë rrethanat e jetës të jetë i tillë. Mua nuk më patën lejuar rrethanat familjare dhe ekonomike, mungesë qartësie, e vendimarrjes.
Pra kjo rrethanë duhet të të gëzojë: të shohësh vajzën të lumtur, të vendosur në një rrugë të mbarë, të drejtë.
Po ti dukesh i mërzitur, i pikëlluar. Të kuptoj. Ke dashur ta kesh pranë në ato molekula jete të hidhur që të kanë mbetur pas aq mundimesh e vuajtjesh. Dhe është e drejtë. Prindërit i venë fëmijët në djep me shpresë se këta do ti venë në qivur kur të vijë koha. Po si tua bëjmë rrethanave? Tu kërkojmë fëmijëve të sakrifikohen për ato pak vite jete që na mbeten? Dhe më pas, mbas vdekjes tonë, të psherëtijnë tërë jetën? Nuk është e drejtë. Zogjve ju rriten krahët dhe ikin fluturim nga foleja e prindërve. Kështu bëjnë edhe këlyshët e ujqve. I tërheq jeta.
Po ta them: të kuptoj. Sëmundja, pleqëria, vuajtjet Ti, i dashur mik, e ke humbur betejën e fundit kur të vdiq bashkëshortja, si thua ti kur u bëre kunat me Zotin. Nëqoftëse do të jetonte zonja, do të ish ndryshe. Nuk do të ishe vetëm në jetë. Dhe kjo është shumë. Çmund të bëjmë? Kështu paska qenë shkruar. Brezi ynë, që ka vuajtur qysh në fëmini, kaluar nëpër dy luftra të mëdha, është brez i nëmur, i munduar. Unë nuk di çmë sjell e nesërmja, e pasnesërmja. Kam tri vajza, prandaj më kupton. Sat bije i uroj lumturi dhe e puth në ballë. Puthe ti për mua! Ne, i dashur Gjorgje, si prindër, jemi skllevër: skllevër të dashurisë. Pra, duhet të vuajmë me mendime, vetëm që ata të jenë të lumtur. Italianët thonë Tutto va bene quando finisce bene. Ata u deshën, u martuan. Më tej nuk dinë gjë. Nuk mundet të dinë. Ne nuk na mbetet tjetër gjë veç të presim qetësinë e madhe, si thotë Lucian Blaga: Do të vijë dita, do të vijë dita.... Ti shtrohemi fatit, i dashur. Dëshiroj që jeta jote të jetë e lumtur.
Të përqafoj,
Pasku*) (prind i katër fëmijëve)
Të falat edhe nga njerëzit e mij. Tani jam vetëm në shtëpi. Ime shoqe ka dalë të shohë paradë. Unë marr frymë lehtë. Mbrëmje, qetësi, vetmi. Qofshin bekuar dielli, qetësia, vetmia!


Tiranë, 10 mars 1967

I dashur Tasi,
Sterjua më dha librat që më dërgove. Të falem nderit shumë për kujdesin që tregove. Po ashtu i falem nderit edhe Sotirit. Kam dhe një lutje tjetër: për atë librin e vogël të havadaneve, që skam asnjë. Folë me Sotirin.

Unë jam pothuaj mirë, si çdo pranverë kur del bari i ri dhe kërmilli. Sivjet pranvera po vjen pa naze dhe kjo më gëzon se pakësohen kriza e zemrës. Nuk e paskan keq ata që thonë: Gëzohet si gomari në pranverë kur del bari i ri. Kjo do të thotë se gomari e çmon shumë pranverën, pra sështë aq gomar sa thonë bota. Ti lemë shakatë pleqërishte: moti i mirë po më gëzon. Marr frymë më lehtë, nuk ndalem aq shpesh udhës që të çlodhem. Çmund ti kërkoj më shumë jetës? Mund ti kërkonja të më ndihmojë të bëj një udhë më të gjatë, fjala vjen, në Pogradec ku kam 3 vjet pa vajtur ose në Korçë, ku kam 16 vjet pa shkelur, po kjo nuk varet nga dëshira. Do takat dhe takat skam për kaq udhë.

Zonjës pensioniste dhe fëmijëve shumë të fala nga unë dhe nga të mijtë. Fëmijët i kam mirë. Ata kanë botën e tyre  shkollën, punën  unë skam veçse kujtimet, pra fantazmat.
Me dashuri,
Dhimitraq Pasko




09/05/2004

Brari, edhe mua më shkonin mornica nëpër trup kur para disa kohës lexoja shkrime për vuajtjet e tija. Dhe ç'është më e keqja vetëm njerëz patriot e të mrekullueshëm si Dhimitër Pasko kanë vuajtur tek shqiptarët nga vet shqiptarët në të kaluarën. Por sot tjetër këngë këndohet tek shqiptarët dhe patriotët vlerësohen dhe çmohen ashtu siç e meritojnë edhe pse ata sikur në të kaluarën ashtu edhe sot gjithë çfarë kanë bërë, kanë bërë për interesat e tyre, familjeve të tyre, paraardhësve, pasardhësve dhe rrjedhimisht gjithë kombit. 
Prandaj, sot shqiptarët janë më të vetdijshëm se kurrë në vlerësimin dhe shpërblimin e njerëzve më të ndritur që kanë dal nga gjiri i tyre dhe kanë ruajtur, mbrojtur dhe luftuar për interesat e tyre si Dhimitër Pasko e të tjerët.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Në përvjetorin e 38 të vdekjes së shkrimtarit dhe përkthyesit Mitrush Kuteli Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve ka kërkuar edhe një herë ti jepet titulli Nderi i Kombit_

*Më kujtohet se Kuteli*


_Elsa Demo_

Këtij burri të madh nuk i është dhënë akoma titulli Nderi i Kombit. I tërheqim vëmendjen Presidentit të Republikës, ti thërrasë mendjes dhe ti japë atë që i takon. Prologu dhe epilogu me fjalët e kryetarit aktual të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë në përkujtimoren e vitit të 38 të vdekjes të shkrimtarit Mitrush Kutelit (Dhimitër Pasko, 1907-1967). 
Kjo ndodhi në prani të së deleguarës së Presidentit dje në LSHA e cila i është përgjigjur kryetarit Zyhdi Morava dhe të ftuarve se ka disa gjëra që vlerësohen me medalje dhe disa të tjera kanë vlerën e asaj që ndiejmë. Shpjegimi i të deleguarës, për gjysmën e tij zyrtare donte të thoshte se duhen bërë disa procedura për të shkuar tek dhënia e titullit Nderi i Kombit Mitrush Kutelit, dhe për gjysmën emocionale konteksti mund të ishte: përderisa të gjithë e ndiejmë dhe e pranojmë se ai është një shkrimtar i madh, sështë e nevojshme që këtij pranimi unanim tia vërë vulën një medalje. E gjitha kjo për një titull që presidenti i Republikës, përfshi tituj e urdhëra të tjerë si Mjeshtër i Madh, medalja e Mirënjohjes etj, i jep. një në 48 orë. Për shembull, e njëjta medalje, që i dha dy ditë përpara përkthyeses për 50 vjet të letërsisë shqipe në gjuhën e bullgare Marina Marinova, iu dha para një muaji një anëtareje të Bordit të Miqve të Galerisë Kombëtare, me pak vite aktivitet. Pra nderimet e Presidentit të Republikës janë kthyer në vlerësime të zhvlerësuara honorike. Në fakt edhe familja e Dhimitër Paskos, e pranon në emër të së bijës Atalanta Pasko e cila bashkë me motrat dhe vëllanë prej disa vitesh kanë marrë përsipër botimin e veprës së plotë të Mitrush Kutelit në bazë të dorëshkrimeve, është indiferente ndaj shënies së një titulli si Nderi i Kombit edhe pse si titull e vlerësojnë shumë. Nuk do ta kundërshtonin nëse akordohej. 
Brenda hapësirës prolog-epilog, përvjetori i djeshëm i Mitrush Kutelit ishte një takim me kujtimet e të pranishmëve, krysisht jo bashkëkohës, të cilët me mënyrën më kujttohet se Kuteli, a në një mënyrë tjetër bëheshin zëdhënës të kujtimeve të të tjerëve. Është për të ardhur keq se si forma in memoriam me të cilën nderohen nga komunitete të ndryshme individë me vlerë të padiskutueshme apo jo, këtij izolimi nuk i ikën dot as përkujtimi i Mitrush Kutelit, nuk arrin ta bëjë vërtet të gjallë kujtimin për një personalitet dhe veprën e tij. Aq më tepër në ambientet e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, në të njëjtën godinë ku dikur vendosej kujt ti mohohej dhe kujt ti jepej leja e krijimtarisë, kush duhej të merrej me letërsi dhe kush jo.
Mitrush Kuteli nuk ishte shkrimtar në profesion të lirë. I dënuar me pesë vjet heqje lirie në maj të vitit 1947 si Armik i popullit për antisllavizëm dhe nxitje të armiqësisë me popujt fqinjë dhe pasi e dërguan në kampin e Vloçishtit bashkë me të burgosur të tjerë që punonin për tharjen e kënetës së Maliqit, e liruan me falje në prill 1949. Pas kësaj Kutelit do ti mohohej e drejta e botimit, por do të punësohej si përkthenjës me normë. 
E bija, Atalanta Pasko thotë se nuk i mban asnjë mëri Lidhjes, pasi nuk ishte ajo që vendoste për fatin e shkrimtarit. Familjarët kanë marrë dje si dhuratë nga LSHA-ja një fotografi të Kutelit, moshë të mesme, e kuruar në kornizë. Jemi në gjendje të mjerueshme ekonomike dhe nuk mund të bënim me shumë se sa një dhuratë simbolike për Mitrush Kutelin,- tha kryetari i LSHA-së, i sapoardhur në këtë detyrë, Zyhdi Morava. Ai ka premtuar se në shtator të vitit 2007, që përkon me 100 vjetorin e lindjes së shkrimtarit dhe përkthyesit, do ta shndërrojë gjithë Tiranën në festë për nder të tij. 

*Atalanta Pasko: Nuk mbaj mëri me Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve*
Zonja Pasko, disa herë u theksua se LSHA kërkon që Mitrush Kutelit ti jepet titulli Nderi i Kombit. Ju si trashëgimtarë bashkoheni me ketë kërkesë?
Asnjëherë nuk i kam dhënë rëndësi një titulli zyrtar. Nuk dua ta zhvlerësoj titullin Nderi i Kombit, sepse është titull Nderi i Kombit. Po nuk më duket se kjo është arritja më e madhe e një njeriu. Ky është pikëshikimi im. Ekziston dhe një pikëshikim tjetër. Në fakt ky komb akualisht, shoqëria jonë, ka shumë, shumë probleme, probleme vlerash, probleme hierarkie vlerash. Në këtë plan, mendoj, titulli Nderi i Kombit do ti tregonte kësaj shoqërie se ekziston dhe një vlerë e tillë që meriton të kihet para syve. Në fund të fundit Nderi i Kombit është një fjalë e mirë dhe asgjë tjetër. Ne si familje jemi krejt indiferentë për ato që përmenda më sipër. Çdo gjë do të shkojë në vendin e vetë me kohën. Ne jemi të sigurtë që një herë Kuteli do të marrë atë që meriton. 
Para se Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve, kjo aktualja, të kërkojë që Mitrush Kuteli të bëhet Nder i Kombit, nuk mendoni se duhet të kërkojë një falje publike për çfarë LSHA-ja e dikurshme i ka shkaktuar shkrimtarit dhe përkthyesit Mitrush Kuteli, duke i mohuar të drejtën e botimit si dhe disa shkrimtarëve të tjerë, për një kohë të gjatë?
Nuk ishte Lidhja. Personalisht nuk kam asgjë me Lidhjen. Vetë Lidhja është një organizim shoqëror, një organizim shkrimtarësh. Mendoj se nuk ishte Lidhja ajo që vendoste se çduhej bërë me shkrimtarët, ishte Partia mbi të gjithë. Sikur të donte Lidhja të vendoste që ky shkrimtar të shkruajë dhe ky shkrimtar të botohet, ishte dikush tjetër që vendoste, nuk ishte Lidhja. Kështu që unë nuk kam asnjë lloj mërie me Lidhjen. Lidhja mund të kërkojë ndjesë, por ajo ishte fundi i kavallit. 
Edhe sot u përmend se Kuteli mbetet një shkrimtar i papërkthyer. Përse ka ndodhur sipas jush dhe si mund tëarrihet njohja e veprës së Kutelit përtej Shqipërisë?
Shumë përkthyes të huaj që e kanë pëlqyer veprën e Kutelit, e kanë pasur shumë të vështirë të marrin përsipër përkthimin. Kjo është një nga vështirësitë e Kutelit. Është kaq shumë shqiptar, shumë shqiptar deri në detaj të gjuhës së tij, sa që është shumë e vështirë ta përkthesh pa e dëmtuar vlerën e madhe të veprës së tij. Domethënë ti gjesh ekuivalentin në një gjuhë tjetër është jashtëzakonisht e vështirë. Mendoj, këtë e kanë thënë dhe të tjerë, kjo është vështirësia që kanë ndeshur përkthyesit që kanë dashur ta përkthejnë, duke përfshirë Vrionin. 
Me çfarë ka tentuar Vrioni?
Nuk e di saktë, por dikush i kishte propozuar që të përkthente poemin kosovar. Në përgjithësi Jusuf Vrioni e njihte mirë veprën e tij, sepse e kishte dhe mik, ishte ndër miqtë e tij. Dhe me siguri ai ka parë ndonjë gjë me këtë sy. Kurse për poemin kosovar, kam përshtypjen se ia kanë thënë që ta përkthente.
Çfarë keni në duar për botim nga vepra e Kutelit?
Shënimet letrare dhe diçka nga përkthimet. Shënimet shpresoj do të dalin nga vjeshta. 




28/05/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture

Marre nga Shekulli.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dp17ego

> ke te drejte macja, nuk arrij te merr vesht se si Ismail Kadare e quan veten te persekutuar... ne nje kohe kur e dijme te gjithe se si perfundonin intelektualet  shqiptar ne ato vite.
> Mitrush Kuteli eshte nje  shkrimtar me shume vlera dhe fatkeqesisht nuk eshte aq i vleresuar se do ta meritonte
> doja te shtoj edhe nje gje, nga njena ane Mitrush Kuteli ka qene me fat sepse nuk e ka paguar me koke ose me burg krijimtarine e tij, por nga ana tjeter pas "clirimit" ai eshte marre vetem me perkthime.. mendoni se çfare torture per nje shkrimtar te mos shkruash..mendoni se sa dhimbje mund t'i kete kushtuar kjo autocensure..
> pershendetje te gjitheve


Ai ka qene ne nje nga burgjet me te tmerrshme te Hoxhes

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Dëshpërimi i Kutelit në letrën e lamtumirës * 

_Mizoria e diktaturës ndaj intelektualëve të padëshiruar_ 


*Kujtime nga koha e kasolleve*

(...) Në fillim të viteve pesëdhjetë, rierdhëm në Tiranë familjarisht. Ishim në kohën e zbaticës së luftës së klasave, sepse këtë kishte bërë edhe Krushovi, në prag të Kongresit XX. Puna ime e asaj kohe ishte shofer në parkun e mallrave.Gjeta, madje, edhe një shtëpi: Në fillim të rrugës Mine Peza, përballë Kafe Florës së atëhershme, nuk di përse ishte lënë i pambaruar një pallat, që kishte mbetur karabina për një kohë tepër të gjatë. Në njërën nga zgavrat e kësaj ndërtese banonte një kushërira jonë. Ajo bisedoi me 6-7 familjet e tjera, - hallexhie si ajo vetë  - dhe ato pranuan të vinim ne ta zinim një skaj që kishte mbetur, se mos futeshin të tjerë, të panjohur. Të katër shtyllave të kthesës së shkallëve për në katin e tretë, iu mbërthyem hasra dhe kjo ishte shtëpia jonë. Tërhoqa prindët dhe gjyshen nga vendet ku ishin degdisur pas dëbimit të 1949-s dhe babai, optimist në natyrën e tij, tha: -Ekstra, ska më mirë.

Në këtë karakatinë na erdhi për vizitë Dhimitri. Si e gjeti shtëpinë, ku sapo kishim zënë një kthinë i thënçin? (Të vuajturit kishin një solidaritet të çuditshëm dhe ishin në informim të njëri-tjetrit). E mbaj mend shumë mirë Mitrushin, njeriun e qetë, me atë të folur të avashët, i qeshur dhe i ëmbël, që sta jepte përshtypjen në atë kohë se jeta do të kishte fuqinë dhe pashpirtësinë që ta shndërronte në një person melankolik, të dëshpëruar tejmase, të pashpresë, që do ta quante vdekjen lirim nga dhembjet.

Im atë e priti me krahëhapët, ashtu edhe nëna ime; por edhe unë e përqafova, si ta kisha njohur që më parë. Më kishin magjepsur tregimet e tij, artikujt letrarë e kritikë në atë revistën e njohur të katërshes së 44-s. Kisha lexuar me etje vlerësimin që i kishte bërë Lasgushit dhe dinja se ishte marrë me botimin e Yllit të Zemrës dhe të Valles së Yjve, botime të një niveli europian. Më kishte bere për vete proza e tij që rridhte si ujët e burimit. Im atë e çmonte së tepërmi për pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe.  (Fëmijët i kam porositur të duan vendin dhe gjuhën tonë, gjer në vuajtje -  lexojmë në Lamtumirën e tij).

Sigurisht që unë e njihja atë, si shkrimtar të madh, nga të rrallët e letërsisë sonë. Po ai nga dinte aq shumë për mua? Dinte se, pas përjashtimit nga shkolla, u mora mënjëherë ushtar dhe maturën duhej ta bëja tani, pas gjashtë viteve. Dinte se kisha punuar në kriporen e Kavajës (Karpen) si gjeometër dhe tani: shofer!

I pëlqeu optimizmi i babait tim. Na dha adresën e shtëpizës së tij. Vajta edhe unë me tim atë. Një mjerim i thellë, në një kolibe që të zinte frymen...Shumë nga librat i kishte nëpër kartona. Vuajtje më të rënda nga ato të Bulgakovit, që i bënte letra të njëpasnjëshme Stalinit. Por dramaturgu i shquar rus mbetej vazhdimisht në në mjerimin e vet...



*Krenar në varfërinë e tij*

Kisha marrë vesh se dy vjet e gjysmë më parë ishte botuar një letër lamtumire e Kutelit, në prag të vdekjes. Le ta quajmë një Testament familjar. Letra i drejtohej së shoqes. Isha interesuar por vetëm tani, para disa ditësh e gjeta fare rastësisht , në një botim të Top Albania Radios, të datës 24 mars 2001.

Çështë e vërteta, për Kutelin është shkruar, pas shembjes së diktaturës, më pak se për Lasgushin. Për këtë poet krenar të lirikës shqiptare, më të madhin, di mjaft, shumë gjera: për  varfërinë e tij kronike, për shpërfilljen, për pagesat si përkthyes që si mjaftonin as për të nxjerrë pesëmbëdhjetëditëshin...

Por për prozatorin tonë të madh, Mitrush Kutelin, dashamirët tanë të letërsisë presin një monografi. Presin edhe më shumë shkrime për jetën e tij të trishtuar, për shpërfilljen e regjimit, për burgosjen e një njeriu që ishte personifikimi i pafajësisë. Por me karakter, ama. I dobët në fatkeqësitë që i ranë si një rebesh në kokë, por trim në varfërinë e tij, duke pasë qenë tri herë drejtor bankash e duke mos rënë në kompromise vetjake, në vende të tilla që sot quhen fitimprurëse ... Kemi të bëjmë, po, me një kurajë atdhetare në kundërvënien e guximshme ndaj prekjes së interesit kombëtar.

Duket se rrjedha po më çon në një portret-shembëlltyrë, domethënëse për njerëzit e sotëm të cilët dje u ndeshën me një korrupsion asfiksues, të shtrirë që nga kupola gjer tek ai i thjeshti që duhet të të vinte vetëm një pullë në një shkresë, kurse sot kërkojnë të na mbushin mendjen se spaska pasur të korruptuar, dhe korrupsioni na qenka një hamendje vetëm për të cenuar të drejtat njerëzore!



*Vuajtja, burgu, sëmundja*

Dhimitër Paskoja, si shumë intelektualë të tjerë të ndershëm, i kishte mundësitë të bënte një jetë të qetë, por edhe komode, - do të thosha, - jashtë shtetit, qoftë edhe në Rumani. Kishte ngritur zërin e tij të frymëzuar, kundër pushtimit të shtatë prillit të 39-s, me poema të një ardhedashurie të zjarrtë. Kishte edhe vetëdijën e një njeriu të dëlirë, të pastër, të pakorruptueshëm. A nuk ishin cilësi të mjafta që të çmohej në atdheun e tij, një person me vlera intelektuale të spikatura, në vendin e tij? Por e pësoi si shumë të tjerë. Mirash Ivanaj erdhi pas 7 prillit. Dhe vdiq në burg. V. Kokona, në kujtimet e tij, e ka bërë lajtmotiv ate kur stë dëgjova, o Ernest!. Foto Bala dhe Fejzi Dika i kishin edhe ata të gjitha mundësitë që ti shmangeshin një regjimi që ua kishte bërë jetën të ethshme...

Mitrushin e sajdisën, fillimisht, duke i dhënë vendin që meritonte në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve. Por regjimi ndezi, në ditët e para, atë llambën e bukur ndriçuese ku fluturat do të digjnin jo vetëm flatrat e tyre, por edhe vetveten!

Jo vetëm M. Kuteli, por edhe të tjerët, disa prej të cilëve u përmendën, u trajtuan sa më zi ska, jo sepse ishin kolaboracionistë. Një refren shurdhues, ky, që u bë simbol terrori të shfrenuar. Madje jo vetëm Kuteli, por edhe të tjerët, disa prej të cilëve u përmendën, ishin antifashistë në kuptimin që e kishin shfaqur hapur dhe vetvetishëm kundërveprimin e tyre intelektual ndaj pushtimit.Por nuk mjaftonte: regjimi donte edhe diçka më shumë: të ishin jo letrarë, por propagandistë të sistemit të ri, i cili nuk vonoi ta nxirrte fytyrën e tij të vërtetë.

Duke qenë i panënshtrueshëm në këtë synim, Kuteli vuajti, u burgos dhe u sëmur. (Janë tri folje, të renditura në Lamtumirën, që pasqyrojnë një jetë të tërë...



*Jetë skëterre si pasojë e tyre...*

Desha të të shkruaj me dorë, por nuk mundem. Sot nuk e kam dorën të sigurt, më dridhet. Mendjen e kam të turbullt nga pagjumësia, nga ëndrrat e këqija. (Tregohet ëndrra e frikshme, në letrën që i drejtohej bashkëshortes së tij, Efterpit, që kishte shkuar në Rrushkull, për të parë Poliksenin dhe Atalantën: e ndiqnin për ta vrarë). Fundja do të vdes, - thashë. Do të shpëtoj. Do të çlodhem (...). Jeta ime ka qenë shumë e turbullt, e ngatërruar .... Sa mirë që mbaroi. (I sollën lajmin se kishte vdekur Th.C.). Sipas mendjes sime shpëtoi. E kam zili. Vdekja është prehje e madhe, shkëputje nga dhembjet. Kur njeriu është shumë i sëmurë, i mërzitur, vdekja është shpëtim: nga dhembjet fizike e shpirtërore. Ti e di sa dhembje të tilla kam pasur kohët e fundit. Njëra, që ti ma di, është si pasojë e tyre. Nuk jam i zoti të punoj, të krijoj, të paguaj bukën që më jep shteti për vete dhe për fëmijët. Skam qenë e sdua të jem kurrë parazit.....

A ka vuajtur gjer në këtë farë feje, gjer në përmendjen e bukës së gojës, qoftë edhe një injorant, në atë botën perëndimore, që ish-regjimi ynë e përshkruante si të mjerë, ndërsa sistemin tonë propagandistët trushkulur e paraqisnin si parajsën tokësore? Ata  përemrat i tyre, të tjerët, është qartësisht e kuptueshme se për cilët është fjala: Ta kam helmuar jetën, sepse edhe mua ma kanë helmuar të tjerët. Dhe skam qenë i zoti ta mbaj helmin për vete, siç më takon. Ky qoftë helmi i fundit që po ju sjell. Dhe në një mënyrë çuditërisht të thukët e përmbledh të gjithë kalvarin e tij dhe të familjes, në një trinom: burg, urbanizëm, hotel. (Për brezin e ri, që si kupton disa terma: urbanizëm, domethënë ajo shkresa e paçavures që të vinte befasisht, me vendimin e një forumi të lagjes, se je i dëbuar nga qyteti dhe duhet të largohesh brenda kaq orërsh... Po ku të shkojë njeriu i shkretë?  Nuk e di, shko në hotel... Po me çpare, gjersa këto të mungojnë edhe për buken e gojës?).

Po ti shtosh edhe sëmundjen, qoftë të shpifur edhe nga keqtrajtimi, do të kuptohet mirë dëshpërimi i thellë i Mitrushit, gjersa ta quante edhe vdekjen shpëtim.



*Shpjegimi i varfërisë së njeriut të ndershëm*

Nuk kam ndjekur kurrë pasurimin tim, sepse ky pasurim mund të bëhej vetëm me dy mjete: me vjedhje (ka një mijë e një mënyra vjedhjeje dhe unë skam përdorur asnjërën) dhe me tradhti, duke u shërbyer të huajve për të grabitur vendin, duke marrë shpërblimin për këtë shërbim. Zgjodha rrugën e kundërt: luftën kundër atyre që donin të na grabisnin. Nuk i ndalon dot të tëra. Jo se sdesha, por se smunda. Kaq munda, kaq bëra. Kundër grabitjeve italiane, kundër grabitjeve gjermane, kundër grabitjeve jugosllave (si titullar i Bankës). Por a lejonte regjimi kundërvënie ndaj këtij veprimit të fundit? Ishte koha e bashkim-vëllazërimit...



*Atdhedashuria*

Kam pasur gjithnjë, si bir i një populli të vogël, një urrejtje të madhe kundër idesë së zezë popuj mbi popuj ose të mëdhenj mbi të vegjël (...). Kam qënë kundër rusëve sepse ata mbajnë nën vete dhe shkombëtarizojnë popuj të tjerë.

Popuj mbi popuj! Me tri fjalë flitet për popuj zotërures dhe popuj të zotëruar, për popullin që paska të drejtën të vërë sovranitetin e vet mbi sovranitetin e popullit tjetër (fqinjë) që na u dashka të ketë sovranitet të kufizuar, apo te ketë një status më shumë se autonomia dhe më pak se pavarësia. Veçse nëse unë duhet të kem më pak, ti mëton të kesh më shumë.  Me çtë drejtë? Me atë të popullit më të madh? Apo e paske atribut nga Perëndia që të kesh sovranitet të tepërt, në krahasim me atë popullin tjetër, autokton, josllav, me gjuhë krejtësisht të ndryshme?

A thua se, në pikë të hallit dhe të dëshpërimit, megjithatë Kuteli ka qenë profetik dhe ka parashikuar sesi do të katandisej kombi ynë me ato lëshime që i janë bërë nga një regjim vasal, fqinjit verior, që kishte premtuar se pas Luftës do të bëhej referendumi për statusin e Kosovës?

Dhe një amanet fëmijëve, Pandit, Atalantës, Dorit: Duajeni vendin dhe gjuhën tonë gjer në vuajtje. Mos u ligështoni kundër Shqipërisë edhe nëse vuani pa faj. Atdheu është atdhe, bile edhe atëherë kur të vret.

*Çzemër e madhe, edhe në prag të vdekjes.*

Fjala Atdhe në penën e këtij mjeshtri të gjuhës së pastër dhe të metaforave, ka kuptimin e veçantë që më duket se duhet zbërthyer: Mitrush Kutelin e vrau vendi i tij. E vrau Atdheu i komunizmit. Por komunistët skanë atdhe!

Në ditët e pasdiktaturës, që Mitrushi nuk i përjetoi, të gjithë njerëzit e ndershëm, ata që përulen me respekt ndaj figurës së letrarit të madh, por edhe të njeriut të madh, kanë çtë përfitojnë për një vetëndërgjegjësim të shëndoshë: Të jesh njeri, në kuptimin më sublim të fjalës. Paraja pa djersën e ballit është faqja e zezë, për ata që mburren me këtë lloj pasurie. Një mësim i madh për ditët e sotme.

*Kostaq XOXA * 

55

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Edhe un’ jam patriot*

Mitrush KUTELI

Nuk kam dashur të dal sheshit e ta bëj fora, po ja që e solli puna e zamani. Doli i biri i botës në gazetë edhe lëvdoi veten se është patriot kombëtar i zjarrtë dhe për mua nuk tha një fjalë! Dale, mor zotni, dale, se edhe na hamë bukë e pimë raki me meze! Edhe bile, raki të fortë, pa një pikë ujë! Në keni për të pyetur për patriot të vërtetë, unë jam! Unë jam e s’ka tjetër! Dhe jo vetëm s’ka, po as do të ketë.
Patriotizmi im është më i vjetër se i atij mikut që u lëvdua në gazetë me kukurec e me raki. Se unë rakinë e pi pe rrushi edhe kukurecin e ha me gishtërinjtë e dorës, që t’i lëpij mirë.
Kur u bë, mor zotni, Shqipëria republikë kombëtare më 1925, unë kam thirrur i pari majë ballkonit të prefekturës ku ish mbledhur mileti pa brekë.
-Popul kreshnik pa brekë! Rroftë Republika shqiptare! Rroftë Presidenti! Rroftë qeveria kombëtare republikane shqiptare e arbërore me gjithë trimat e saj dëshmorë që u vranë për Shqipëri e na bënë buxhet për rrogat tona!
Bile asaj dite historike kam mbajtur edhe një fjalë të madhe përpara miletit pa brekë se trajta më e mirë e qeverisë është republika, se ne ngaherë kemi qenë republika të vogla e tani duhet të bëjmë një republikë të madhe e kreshnike kombëtare atdhetare, e cila t’i bjerë Evropës ta bëjë shesh e lëndinë, të lozë macja me minë. Kam hequr pastaj edhe një telegram urimi në emrin e popullit pa brekë e pa misër dhe kam marrë përgjigje. Këtë përgjigje e kam vënë në xhep si hamajli e më ka hyrë në punë shumë herë kur kam pasur ngatërresa me kontrabandat e me të dhjetat që nuk i kam paguar, si patriot kombëtar që jam. Kur më shtrëngonin fort, vija e u tregoja talegrafin dhe e trembja drejtorin e Financave se kam miq e do ta dërgoj në Pukë edhe ai më jepte një afat të ri gjersa borxhi harrohej dhe vinte berajeti. Me këto para edhe me disa të tjera që mora kur nga Bashkia, kur nga Prefektura kur bënim donomara (nga dhjetë festa në vit) kur këtej e kur andej, bëra një ndërtesë të madhe që ia dhashë me qira shtetit, si patriot që jam, sepse shteti paguante qira të madhe. Vendin ma dha dikush, si rryshfet biçimi, për një punë që s’duhet ta dijë populli kreshnik pa brekë. (Vetëm juve mund t’ju them në vesh: ia kallëzova djalin atij mikut se bën polatikë edhe e tremba se ia djeg shtëpinë e ia shuaj farën…. Edhe ai tha: hap gojën e kërko. Unë, domosdo, e hapa gojën time patriotike edhe mora vendin.)
Ndonjë tjetër allishverish të madh nuk kam bërë, po për të rrojtur kam rrojtur mirë, edhe, shyqyr, ca flori e kam për ditë të zeza.
Kur u mërzit bota me republikë – se e mirë është jahnia, po s’hahet çdo ditë… - mblodha përsëri miletin edhe thirra:
Popull kreshnik! Isaf, bre, me republikë! Ne frëng nuk jemi, po shqiptarë, bre! Ne duhet të jemi mbretëri si në kohën e Skënderbeut edhe po s’fituam botën ja unë këto mustaqe i hedh ku të doni! Pra poshtë republika dhe rroftë mbretëria!
Menjëherë u ngrita e hoqa një tel në Tiranë, se është mbledhur populli dhe kërkon mbretëri.
Me mbretëri më vajti mjaft mnirë, bereqaversën, se kisha mjaft allishverish. Çunat i dërgova me bursë në Evropë; mallin e shtova, bëra ca ndërtesa të reja e napolonat me gjel i mblodha në kotec të tyre.
Po njeriu mërzitet duke ngrënë përditë pilaf e hoshaf. Edhe unë e pashë se populli u mërzit me mbretëri. Ç’të bëj? A të kthemi prapë në republikë? Jo! Atëherë haj të bëhemi perandori kombëtare! Si pashë se u qelb puna e nuk paguhen rrogat e pensionet, u ngrita e i hoqa një tel Duçes të vijë me axhele të na shpëtojë nga tirania. Kur erdhi Italia, më gjeti majë ballkonit veshur teptil si lugat.
-Mirëseerdhët, o shpëtimtarë të këtij populli kreshnik pa brekë! – thirra unë. Jemi kryenaltë të hyjmë nën zgjedhën tuaj fisnike. Po, amani, ca para, se u fikëm!
Pastaj, si e do puna, thirra:
Duçe! Duçe! Duçe!
Eviva!
Që aty hipa në automobil teptil me devizë, së bashku me të tjerë shokë patrioë kombëtarë kreshnikë, hipëm në pampor të ujit e dolëm në Romë. Kurorën e Skënderbeut ia dhamë Viktor-beut, edhe na i mbushi xhepat me napolona.
Vajta me shokë ne Duçja edhe dolëm në resme bashkë. Po këto resme tashi duhen djegur se na bëjnë rezil në gazetë. 
Me atë reme jam bërë mik me kaq xheneralë edhe kolonelë italianë, edhe kam fituar napolona shumë. Ushqimet e ushtrisë unë i kisha, nozullimet unë, gazin unë!
Ç’të them, tre a katër vjet vjet puna më vajti majë më majë, gjersa u ngritën ca jezitë e ma prenë yryshin patriotik.
Tashi Viktorbeu ra.
Kurorën ia mora prapë, se vëlla me babanë nuk e kisha e Viktorbenë e as Duçe-vezirë. Edhe atij paraja iu unj e iu bë kartë…
Si patriot që jam, pres ta shes edhe një herë, kush jep më shumë.
Unë katër a pesë telegrame, sipas punës, i kam në xhep.
Sa të ndreqet puna, vete edhe ia heq atij që do vijë pas Viktorbeut edhe do të mbaj një fjalë që të çuditet bota.
-Më pyetët ç’zanat kam?
-Zanat? S’ke turp të më pyesësh kësilloj? Ç’zanat mund të kem, kur unë jam patriot kombëtar? Ky është zanati im!


Botuar më 1943

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

Per tu njohur me krijimtarine letrare te Mitrush Kutelit, lexoni temen e hapur per kete qellim tek seksioni i letersise ne forum:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=4259


Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

